# Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7



## Clausthaler (27. September 2007)

*Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

*Hier gibt es eine ständig wachsende Liste von nützlichen Windows-Tools, die sowohl unter XP als auch zum größten Teil bereits unter Vista funktionieren. (PCGH_Stephan Edit: Viele Tools funktionieren auch unter Windows 7 (32/64 Bit) - am besten informiert ihr euch auf der verlinkten Website über die unterstützten Betriebssysteme!)

** Falls ihr die Liste aktualisieren wollt, dann postet euren Vorschlag mit ChangeLog (Änderungen).
Dies gilt sowohl für Neuvorschläge als auch für Korrekturen (altes Programm unter neuem Namen, etc.)
Bitte nur Tools vorschlagen, die ihr selbst getestet habt und empfehlen könnt!*
*Nutzt bitte diese Vorlage, da das Layout angepasst und korrigiert wurde.*
*Kein SPAM, Gesabbel oder ähnliches!*
*Aufgrund der andauernden Abmahnwelle, was das UrhG angeht, wurden diverse Brenn- und CD-Tools entfernt!*


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Alternative EMail-Clients
Alternative Internet-Browser
Alternative Office Suites
Alternative Routerfirmware
AntiSpy-/Adware Programme
AntiViren Programme
Audio-Tools
Datenrettung (Festplattenwiederherstellung)
Bildbearbeitung/Fotobearbeitung
Brenner Tools
Codecs für Audio-/Videowiedergabe
CVS-Tools
Datenbanken
De-/Kompressionsprogramme
Disk Management
Download Manager
DVD-Player
EMail-Tools
Fernwartung-Tools
Firewalls
Foto Programme/Tools
FTP Clients
FTP Server
HTTP Server
IRC
Internet-Explorer Addons
Image-Tools
IPod
Kryptografietools
Linux-Tools
Mediaplayer / Stream
Messenger
Netzwerk-Tools
Notebook Anwendungen
Portable - Tools für unterwegs
Portable Document Format (PDF)
Programmierung
Raytracing/3D
Registry-/Autostart-Tools
Rettungs-CD / LiveCD
Styles (XP, Vista)
Systemanalyse Hardware
Systempflege, -wartung, -unterstützung
Tex-Tools für Windows
Texteditoren
Tweaking Programme
Uninstaller
Videobearbeitung/-konvertierung
Windows Explorer Alternativen
SONSTIGES​*Alternative EMail-Clients*

DreamMailer(deutsch, Free und kostenlos; Outlook ähnlich mit RSS und ohne Installer)
Eudora
Mulberry IMAP-Client für Windows und MacOS
Pegasus Mail
Postme(60 Tage kostenlos, dann registrieren oder vorgegebenes PW eingeben)
Thunderbird (kostenlos)
Add-Ons für Thunderbird
Spamfilter für Outlook / Express
*Alternative Internet-Browser*

Firefox deutsch (kostenlos)
K-Meleon
Maxthon
Mozilla (kostenlos)
Mozilla deutsch (kostenlos)
Opera (kostenlos)
Add-Ons für Firefox
Add-ons für Firefox, Mozilla, etc. bei erweiterungen.de
Safari (kostenlos)
*Alternative Office Suites*

Open Office Suite (kostenlos)
SoftMaker Office
*Alternative Routerfirmware*

BatBox (Keine Firmware; Linux-Distro im RAM des Routers)
***
Ewrt
Freifunk Firmware
HyperWRT
OpenWrt
SveasoftTarifa
WIFI-BOX
*AntiSpy-/Adware Programme*

Ad-aware (kostenlos)
BOClean
Crap Cleaner (ccleaner)
DiamondCS - Trojan Defense Suite
HijackThis bzw. CWShredder
Spybot - Search & Destroy (kostenlos)
SpywareBlaster (setzt einmalig Registry-Einträge, so dass sich Spyware, Dialer etc. erst garnicht einnisten können!)
Win 2000/ XP AntispyXoftSpy - Spyware & Adware Remover
Xpy - (ähnlich wie Antispy - kostenlos)
*AntiViren Programme*

AntiVir (kostenlose Version möglich)
Active Virus Shield (AOL-Version von Kaspersky für private Nutzung kostenlos)
avast! (kostenlose Version möglich)
AVG
AVG 7 Free Edition (kostenlos, OnAcces & OnDemand)
BitDefender Free Edition/Standard/Professional (Free Edition kostenlos, ohne OnAccess-Scanner)
F-Secure
GData AntiVirenKit
Kaspersky
Kaspersky Online Viren-Scanner
McAfee AVERT Stinger - erkennt nur die neusten Bedrohungen. Kein Ersatz für ein AntiVirus-Programm!
McAfee VirusScan
McAfee - Free from AOL
Microsoft Anti-Viren-Tool (Tool zum Download, Onlinescanner, Kein Ersatz für ein AntiVirus-Programm)
NOD32
Norton AntiVirus
Panda Software
PC-cillin
*Audio-Tools*

1by1 - AudioPlayer
Atomix MP3
Audacity - aufnehmen, digitalisieren, schneiden, konvertieren etc. (kostenlos)
Audio Analyzer
Audiograbber
BonkEnc (CD-Ripper)
CDex - Open Source CD Extractor
dBpoweramp Audio Konverter, kostenlos
EvilPlayer - Ressourcen schonendes, kostenloses Abspielgerät ohne grafische Oberfläche
Exact Audio Copy
Nothing to see here extrem anpassbarer Audioplayer, recht kompliziert
iTunes - MP3-Ripper und Musikverwaltung
iTunes Export Erstellt m3u Playlisten aus iTunes Music Libraries
m3ucopier Kopiert Dateien von m3u Playlisten in eigene Verzeichnisse, kostenlos
MediaCoder Medien-Konvertierer, der sämtliche Audio- und Video-Codecs der Open-Source-Community bereithält
MediaMonkey Musikverwaltung/-wiedergabe
Media Player Classic
MP3Gain: Dieses Programm bringt MP3-Dateien alle auf ein Lautstärkeniveau (kostenlos)
 Mp3tag - Mp3-Tags bearbeiten, Playlisten erstellen, für eine Vielzahl von Formaten (kostenlos)
Virtual DJ
Winamp
*Datenrettung (Festplattenwiederherstellung)*

Ontrack Easy Recovery
PC INSPECTOR File Recovery (Datenrettungsprogramm, kostenlos)
Testdisk (Opensource, kostenlos)
*Bildbearbeitung*

Gimp (kostenlos)
IrfanView (kostenlos)
MoRay (Grafische Benutzeroberfläche für POV-Ray, 30 Tage Testversion)
paint.net Ausgezeichneter Ersatz für MS Paint (kostenlos)
PaintShopPro
PhotoFiltre
Photoshop Elements: Gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm für relativ kleines Geld (~80€). Braucht sich nicht hinter dem großen Bruder zu verstecken.
Photoshop DDS und Normalmap-Plugin: Dieses Plugin erweitert Photoshop und Photoshop Elements um die Funktion des Normalmap generierens und um das bei Spielen gebräuchliche Texturformat DDS (kostenlos)
Picasa (kostenlos)
XnView (kostenlos)
YoPoWZonerdraw Vektorzeichenprogramm (Vorletzte Version kostenlos)
*Brenner Tools*

AVS Disc Creator - (kostenlos)
Burn4Free (kostenlos)
CD Burner XP Pro (kostenlos)
DeepBurner (kostenlose Version vorhanden)
DVDstyler (Gestalten von VideoDVD-Menüs und Brennen der DVD. KEIN Videoeditor, kostenlos)
Nero
WinOnCD
*Codecs für Audio-/Videowiedergabe*


K-Lite Codec Pack Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista
Vista Codec Package Achtung: 32-Bit und 64-Bit Versionen erhältlich
XP Codec Pack
Handbrake Open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded  video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows
*CVS-Tools*

jCVS
TortoiseCVS
WinCVS
*Datenbanken*

Apache Derby (kann sowohl als Server als auch embedded genutzt werden)
CASE Studio (Design, Modeling & Reporting Tool)
MaxDB (Vormals SAP DB)
MySQL
SQLite - C library für embedded SQL-Datenbanken
*De-/Kompressionsprogramme*

IZarc (super kostenloses Packtool)
7-Zip File Manager (kostenlos)
Powerarchiver
WinAce
WinRAR
WinZip
*Disk Management*

Acronis Disk Director Suite
Acronis True Image

eXtended FDisk (XFDisk)
Norton PartitionMagic
Seagate DiscWizard
GParted Live (Freeware)
*Download Manager*

Flashget
Free Download Manager (Freeware)
GetRight
Leechget (kostenlos)
CryptLoad kostenloses Downloadtool mit Verschlüsselungseigenschaften
Orbit Downloader Downloadmanager mit Schwerpunkt auf Web 2.0 Inhalten
*DVD-Player*

AVS DVD Player - (kostenlos)
VideoLanClient (VLC) kommt z.b mit den Formaten MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, mp3, klar, kostenlos
*EMail-Tools*

Magic Mail Monitor (Mail-Notifier POP3)
Outlook(-Express)-Backup
POPTray (Mail-Notifier POP3)
Spamihilator (Spamfilter)
SynchingThunder
*Fernwartung-Tools*

Radmin
RealVNC (kostenlos)
Remotedesktop Client für Windows 9x, 2000 und 2003
Remotedesktop Client für Mac
TeamViewer für Privatanwender kostenlos, läuft von XP zu Vista und umgekehrt
TightVNC (kostenlos)
UltraVNC
CrossLoop kostenloses Remote-Desktop Programm
*Firewalls*

Agnitum Outpost (kostenlose Version möglich)
Ashampoo FireWall kostenlos
BitDefender ProfessionalF-Secure Internet Security
COMODO Firewall Pro (kostenlos, für erfahrene Anwender da sehr komplex)
F-Secure Internet Security (bremst ältere Systeme leider sehr stark)
G-Data Internet Security
Kaspersky Anti-Hacker/ Internet Security
Kerio (Sunbelt) Personal Firewall (kostenlose Version möglich)
Norton Internet Security
Personal Firewall Plus & Internet Security Suite
SecurePoint Firewall (kostenlose Version möglich, deutsch)
Sygate Firewall (kostenlos, von Symantec gekauft. Entwicklung eingestellt)
ZoneAlarm (basic Firewall kostenlos)
*Foto Programme/Tools*

Amok Exif SorterVerschieben, Kopieren, Umbenennen, Sortieren, ... von Fotos anhand von Exif-Daten
*FTP Clients*

FileZilla (kostenlos)
FlashFXP
FTP Voyager
SmartFTP
Wise FTP
WS_FTP (Client und Server)
*FTP Server*

Bulletproof FTP-Server(15 Tage Testperiode)
Cerberus FTP (kostenlos für Privatanwender)
Filezilla
PureFTPd Opensource FTP-Dämon für Linux, Win32, etc.
Serv-U(30 Tage Testperiode)
The Personal FTP Server(kostenlos)
*HTTP Server*

AIDeX
Apache
XAMPP Webserver-Paket (Apache, PHP, Mysql) zur einfachen Installation
*IRC*

mIRC
XChat
HydraIRC
*Internet-Explorer Addons*

Google Toolbar (kostenlos)
Googlefilter
MSN Toolbar (Guter PopUp Blocker)
*Image-Tools*

Acronis TrueImage
Drive Image XML
ISOBuster
UltraISO
*IPod*


Nothing to see here - extrem umfangreicher audioplayer und verwaltungstool für den ipod inkl. last.fm support (leider recht langsam, kann dafür alles was man braucht)
myItunes  Erstellen von Shortcuts für die Bedienung von iTunes. Benötigt das aktuelle .NET-Framework (kostenlos)
*Kryptografietools*

AxCrypt
GnuPG
PGP
TrueCrypt Festplattenverschlüsselung, Freeware
*Linux-Tools*

Nothing to see here X-Server für Windows ermöglicht X11-Verbindungen via SSH zu Linux (kostenlos)
Yareg Lesen von ReiserFS-Partitionen (kostenlos)
*Mediaplayer / Stream*

QuickTime Alternative
Real Player
Real Alternative
The GodFather
VideoLAN - VLC Media Player enthält eigene Codices
Winamp (kostenlos)
*Messenger*

ICQ + ICQ-Lite
Miranda(Deutsch)
MSN Messenger
Pidgin
QIP
Skype
Trillian
Xfire kostenloser, umfangreicher IM mit Sonderfunktionen für Gamer
*Netzwerk-Tools*

Active Ports
AssetTracker >> Windows hardware & software inventory, licensing and network audit inventarisieren von windows netzwerken.
Advanced IP Address Calculator
Advanced IP Scanner
Advanced Port Scanner
Airopeek nx WLAN Analyse
Nothing to see here WLAN-IDS, alarmiert bei unbekannten MAC-Adressen
Angry IP Scanner IP-Scanner mit erweiterten Funktionen, Freeware
DU Meter (Traffic Überwachung)
Hamachi Sehr einfach zu konfigurierender, kostenloser VPN-Client.
Lan.FS im heimischen Netzwerk Dateien und Nachrichten verschicken und Computer fernsteuern
NeoTrace Professional
NetLimiter Bandbreite für Programme festlegen
NetStumblerNothing to see here Netzwerkanalyse
PsTools
PuTTY (Telnet/ssh client)
SSH Secure Shell
TCPView
Trafficwatcher (Traffic Überwachung)
Visualroute
WinSCP SFTP, SCP CLient für Windows über SSH
Wireshark
*Notebook Anwendungen*

I8kfanGUI (Dell Inspiron/Latitude/Precision Lüfterkontrollprogramm)
Notebook Hardware Control(ähnlich wie Speedswitch, nur mit mehr Möglichleiten wie Spannungssenkung u.v.m.; kostenlos)
IP- Profiler(Alternativlink)
NetSetMan (Netzwerkeinstellungen mit nur einem Klick ändern)
RMClock (änlich wie Speedswitch, nur mit mehr Möglichleiten wie Spannungssenkung und einfügen von Sleep States)
SpeedswitchXP CPU-Frequenzkontrolle für Mobile CPUs
*Portable - Tools für unterwegs*

OpenOffice portable
OpenOffice portable plus - dieses Paket enthält neben Open Office Portable zahlreiche weitere Tools für unterwegs
Portable Apps Suite
*Portable Document Format (PDF)*

Adobe PS Druckertreiber erzeugt PS-Dateien zur Weiterverarbeitung (kostenlos, Mac/Win)
Adobe Reader (.pdf-File-Betrachter, kostenlos)
Adobe SpeedUp
CIB-PDF-Plugin (kostenlos; aus Word heraus PDF Dateien erstellen)
Foxit Reader (kleine, schnelle & kostenlose Alternative zum Adobe Reader)
FreePDF (XP) Drucker, der PDF-Dateien erzeugt (kostenlos)
Ghostscript & GhostviewNothing to see here Drucker, der PDF-Dateien erzeugt (kostenlos)
PDFCreator
*Programmierung*

Dev-C++ (C++ - kostenlos)
Eclipse offene Programmierumgebung, Eclipse Public License (EPL)
Java Web Starterkit (kostenlos)
MikTeX (LaTeX-Umgebung für Windows)
NetBeans (sehr umfangreiche Entwicklungsumgebung, nicht nur für Java)
Notepad++ - Open-Source-Editor, der äußerst viele Programmiersprachen unter MS Windows unterstützt
SharpDevelop (C#, C++, VB - kostenlos)
SQL Server 2005 Express
Visual Basic 2008 Express
Visual C# 2008 Express
Visual C++ 2008 Express
Visual Web Developer 2008 Express
*Raytracing/3D*


POV-Ray(Raytracer, kostenlos)
Wings 3d 3D Modeler
*Registry-/Autostart-Tools*

Autoruns
Autostartmanager 1.42
FileMon
Microsoft RegClean (Chip Download!) (kostenlos)
NT Registry Optimizer und The Emergency Recovery Utility NT (kostenlos)
RegCleaner 4.3.0.780
RegMon (Registrymonitor)
*Rettungs-CD / LiveCD*

Bart's Preinstalled Environment (Eigenes bootbares Win XP auf CD)
Knoppix
Offline NT Password & Registry Editor Vergessenes Admin-Passwort mittels Linux-Live-CD zurücksetzen/mit neuem PW ersetzen (funktioniert auch mit Vista 32/64 bit)
SuSE Live-Eval
Ultimate BootCD
*Styles**Wallpaper Changer:*


John's Background Switcher - extrem umfangreich, absolut empfehlenswert!
Wallpaper4u - nicht so umfangreich wie John's, wer einen reinen Wallpaper Changer sucht ohne Schnick Schnack mit vielen Optionen wird mit diesem Programm auf jeden Fall glücklich
*Docks:*


Nothing to see here - Recht umfangreich
RocketDock - Gute Alternative
Y'z Dock - Klassiker
*Modding:*


UXTheme Mulit-Patcher - damits auch funktioniert braucht man das als Erstes
*** II - Visual Style[/URL] - simpel und einfach, genial
GSM - Visual Style - schöner simpler Skin
*** Noir - Visual Style[/URL] - der Klassiker, aufgebohrte Version des Standardskins
*Systemanalyse Hardware*

Central Brain Identifier (kostenlos, nur für AMD CPUs, liefert Infos über den Prozessor)
Everest Home Edition
CPU-Z
HWINFO & HWINFO32 Professionelle Hardwareinformation und -diagnose, kostenlos
Nothing to see here
GPU-Z - quasi das CPU-Z für Grafikkarten, noch im Beta-Stadium!
memtest86+
Motherboard Monitor 5 (Wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt!)
OPN64
PCWizard
Prime 95Sandra
Sequioa View - grafische Darstellung des HDD-Speicherbedarfs von Ordnern und Dateien, ideal um große "Dateileichen" aufzuspüren
SIW - System Information for Windows - kostenlose Alternative zu Everest
SpeedFan (fan speeds, temperatures and voltages - kostenlos)
Tweakers4u-Toaster 3.0
*Systempflege, -wartung, -unterstützung
*

Auslogics Disk Defrag Defragmentierungstool, sehr schnell und gut zu bedienen, kostenlos
CCleaner entfernt überflüssige Dateien von der Festplatte
ClipMem Advanced Bietet eine erweiterte Zwischenablage, die gleichzeitig mehrere Inhalte aufnehmen und verwalten kann (kostenlos)
FaJo XP File Security Extension - Zugriffsrechte unter Win XP Home
GetFolderSize Zeigt die Grösse aller Ordner/Dateien auf einer Partition an
Norton Removal Tool Use it to remove a failed installation or a damaged Norton product.
nTune (nur für nForce-Chipsätze, kostenlos, overclocken in Windows, verbessern der Systemleistung)
Pagedefrag
PC Inspector e-maxx (kostenlos; löscht Dateien sicher]
PC Inspector File Recovery Stellt nicht sicher gelöschte Dateien wieder her
PC Inspector Taskmanager (kostenlos)
PCISniffer 1.3
Nothing to see here (räumt den Arbeitsspeicher auf)
S.M.A.R.T. Explorer Anzeige des S.M.A.R.T.-Status von Festplatten im Kontextmenü. Seagate-Besitzer sollten die Doku lesen!
Shredder Löscht Dateien sicher
SourceForge.net: UltraDefrag Freeware hdd defragmentierung
TuneUp
Unlocker Kann laufende Prozesse beenden um Dateien z.B. vollständig zu löschen
Windows Memory Diagnostic - Programm um den Arbeitsspeicher zu überprüfen.
Wise Disk Cleaner - entfernt temporäre Dateien und sonstige Speicherfresser (kostenlose Version vorhanden)
Wise Registry Cleaner - beseitigt Unstimmigkeiten in der Registrierung (kostenlose Version vorhanden)
*Tex-Tools für Windows*

Mik-Tex: komplette Tex-Implementierung für Windows 2k/XP/Vista...)
TeXnicCenter: Umfangreicher Tex-Editor für Windows, arbeitet gut mit Miktex zusammen
Lyx: Grafisches Textverarbeitungsystem, verfolgt das WYSIWYM-Prinzip. Nutzt Latex zur Dokumenterstellung, besitzt aber ein eigenes Dateiformat. tex-Dateien können importiert werden.
Not so Short Introdution to Latex: Umfangreicher Guide zu Latex im PDF-Format
*Texteditoren*

Notepad++ - Open-Source-Editor, der äußerst viele Programmiersprachen unter MS Windows unterstützt
Notepad2 (Ersatz für den guten Notepad, sehr schnell, vielseitig, kostenlos)
Phase 5 (Textbasierender HTML-Editor )
Proton (Syntaxhighlighting, kostenlos)
PSPad Syntax highlighting vieler Programmier- und Scriptsprachen usw., man kann Compiler einbinden und deren Ausgaben parsen usw.
Syn (Syntaxhighlighting, deutsches Plugin verfügbar, kostenlos)
UltraEdit
Weaverslave (Syntaxhighlighting, Schwerpunkt DHTML und PHP - kostenlos)
WinEdt (Syntaxhighlighting)
*Tweaking Programme*

ATITool Overclocking Tool für Grafikkarten, kostenlos
NVTray - bietet Zusatzoptionen für Grafikeinstellungen
nHancer Advanced Control Panel und Profile Editor für nVidia Grafikkarten
RivaTuner kostenlos, Übertakten der Grafikkarte, Registry-Einträge verändern
TuneUp
TweakUI deutsche Version (kostenlos)
Win XP PowerToys (kostenlos)
Windows Tuning Kit
X-Setup sehr umfangreiches Registry-Tweak-Programm (kostenlos)
*Uninstaller*


Revo Uninstaller sehr guter Uninstaller, hilft selbst bei hartnäckigen Fällen

*Videobearbeitung/-konvertierung*


DivX Converter Videos mit einem Schritt ins hochqualitative DivX Format konvertieren (15 Tage Trial)
Imago Mpeg Muxer (Mpeg Muxer - kostenlos)
MPEG2 Schnitt (Schnittprogramm für MPEG2 Streams - Kostenlos)
PVA Strumento (Demuxer - kostenlos)
SUPER 2008 Grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Kommandozeilen-Encoder wie ffmpeg. Kann Musikdateien und Videos in alle wichtigen Formate umwandeln. Freeware.
TMPGEnc Freie Version der mpeg Enkodier-Software
VirtualDub 32-Bit Video Capture- und Bearbeitungsprogramm für 32-Bit Windows Versionen (95/98/ME/NT4/2000/XP), GNU General Public License.
VirtualDubMod Mod mit mpeg2 Unterstützung
*Windows Explorer Alternativen*

EF Commander
Speed Commander sehr umfangreiche Funktionen, auch 64-Bit Versionen erhältlich, aus Deutschland
Total Commander
Servant Salamander ein schlanker, klassischer Dateimanager im Norton Commander Stil, auch in Deutsch
*SONSTIGES*

http://www.mythicsoft.com/agentransack/[/b]]Agent Ransack - schnelle und komfortable Dateisuche auf lokalen und Netzlaufwerken
AllwaySync-Tool zur Synchronisation von Ordnern/ Partitionen
CapsLock-Taste dauerhaft deaktivieren
cFos Speed - Internet-Beschleunigung durch Traffic Shaping
 CrystalControl2
DefaultMail Verschiede E-Mail Programme für mehrere Benutzer festlegen
Driver Cleaner PE Programm zum Entfernen von Treibern (kostenlos)
Folder Access - Tool, mit welchem man Ordner mit einem Passwort versehen kann.
Folder Size for Windows fügt der Explorer-Detailansicht eine Spalte mit Gesamtgröße des Ordners (+Unterordner) hinzu (kostenlos) (nicht 64-bit)
Grewe Software rund ums Faxen per ISDN/Modem (z.T. kostenlos, z.T 30 Tage Demo)
HashTab Shell Extension Zeigt Hashwerte (MD5, SHA, CRC-32) im Kontextmenü von Windows an.
HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool: Formatierungstool für USB-Sticks. Erlaubt auch NTFS und kann USB-Sticks bootfähig machen (kostenlos)
Internet-Kindersicherung (kostenlos; Windows 95, 98, 98SE oder Me)
Internet Radio und TV
Keyfinder 1.41 Zeigt den Product Key eines installierten XP an (auch mit SP2).
MD5 GUI MD5 (Message Digest 5) Prüfsummen unter Windows prüfen
Nero MD5 Verifier MD5-Prüfsummen (Message Digest 5) unter Windows prüfen
Mousometer: Programm, was die zurückgelegte Strecke der Maus auf dem Bildschirm auszeichnet (kostenlos)
Moviestore Movie Store ist ein komfortables Verwaltungsprogramm für Videos / DVD's. (Shareware) aber äusserst günstig in der Vollversion.
Mozilla Sunbird Mozilla Sunbird ist ein kostenloses Kalenderprogramm. Es ist noch in einer frühen Version besitzt jedoch schon Potenzial.
nlite Programm zum Erstellen einer neuen angepassten WinXP Installations-CD, Freeware
vlite Programm zum Erstellen einer neuen angepassten Vista Installations-DVD, Freeware
Opensource CD Eine CD voller Freewareprogramme aus verschiedenen Bereichen.
Nothing to see here (Stellt gelöschte Bilder auf Speichermedien wieder her)
Programme, die alle Änderungen einer Installation sichtbar machen
RHDTool.exe (Office 2003/XP-Add-In zum Entfernen verborgener Daten)
Samurize (Sys. Mon. & Desktop Enhancement für Win2k, XP, 2k3, genial )
SSC Service Utility für EPSON STYLUS-Drucker Rücksetzen des Tintenfüllstandes/ Düsenreinigung für Schwarz/Farbe (kostenlos)
Synctoy (Kostenloses Sync Tool von MS)
Taskbar Shuffle 2.0
Mit TS kann man die Programme in der Taskleiste per Drag&Drop einfach umsortieren (wie Tabs im Browser)
TV Genial - Online Fernsehzeitung (kostenlos)
TV-BrowserWinHTTrack (Die Freeware WinHTTrack lädt komplette Webseiten herunter, die sich anschließend offline betrachten lassen.)
UltraMon Monitortool für den gleichzeitigen Betrieb mehrer Monitore (30 Tage Trial)
Virtual PC 2007: Mit diesem Programm kann man einen virtuellen PC aufsetzen, also quasi einen PC im PC (kostenlos)
VirtualBox: Auch ein Programm für virtuelle PCs. Dieses Programm bietet die Möglichkeit eines sogenannten "nahtlosen Modus (Beispiel siehe hier)", womit das Emulierte in den Host ohne Fenster eingebettet wird (kostenlos)
Zattoo Kostenloses Fernsehen auf dem PC. Es nahezu alle Sender unterstützt, jedoch die Sender der ProsiebenSat1Ag (Pro7, Sat1, N24) fehlen (kostenlos)
*Diese Software-Sammlung wird von den Usern/Membern aktualisiert, gepflegt und fortgesetzt.*
*Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## jetztaber (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Was ist mit Acronis True Image? Finde ich nicht.


----------



## Clausthaler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Was ist mit Acronis True Image? Finde ich nicht.


Schon verlinkt.


----------



## 7of9 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Die Idee dieser Liste war es einmal, dass jeder, der irgendein Tool / irgendeine Software aus welchen gründen auch immer für empfehlenswert hält, diese in die Liste integrieren kann, wobei auf ausführliches beschreiben oder sonstiges bewerben der Software verzichtet werden soll. Findet man 'seine' Software nicht, dann kopiert man einfach den ganzen Kram der vorherigen Liste und integriert seine(n) Softwaretipp(s) in der richtigen Kategorie, welche jeweils alphabetisch sortiert gehalten werden sollte. So wäre der letzte Beitrag immer der in dem alles drin ist was bis dato irgendwer für erwähnenswert hielt


----------



## Clausthaler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Dann halten wir es in Zukunft wieder so.
Ist halt im AF praktischer gewesen, weil ein Mod beizeiten die aktuelle Liste nach oben gepackt hat und der Thread bereinigt wurde. Mal schauen, wie das hier evtl. wird.


----------



## Friday (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich hatte die Liste in den letzten Monaten immer um die Beiträge ergänzt, die irgendein User in einen Post dieses Threads geschrieben hatte.
Dann habe ich den Thread aufgeräumt und fertig.
Im Moment kann ich das noch nicht aber wenn das soweit sein wird, dann mach ich das gerne weiter.


----------



## Oliver (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Super Liste! Ich mache mal einen Sticky draus, es sei denn die Lookbeyond-Admininstration (sollte es sowas geben) möchte dies nicht.


----------



## Doc_Evil (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich finde den Audiograbber nicht schlecht. Vielleicht können wir den noch mit in die Liste nehmen.  http://www.audiograbber.de/


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Sehr schöne Liste! Ich werde beizeiten noch ein paar Einträge beisteuern... 

Bin auch dafür, dass der erste Eintrag immer auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten wird.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind mir aufgefallen:
Hinter Memtest86+ fehlt ein Zeilenumbruch,
Ethereal heißt mittlerweile Wireshark,
GAIM heißt Pidgin,
MS Regcleaner wird schon ewig nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (eventuell entfernen, es gibt gute Alternativen).

Statt "Audio-Editoren" könnten wir eine übergeordnete "Audio-Tool"-Rubrik eröffnen, dort den Audiograbber sowie EAC (Exact Audio Copy) und den Rightmark Audio Analyzer (http://audio.rightmark.org/download.shtml) aufnehmen, die sind auch großartig.

Generelle Frage: Soll diese Liste alle Tools umfassen, die irgend jemand nützlich findet, oder soll sie sich auf Empfehlungen beschränken? Zum Beispiel braucht doch kaum jemand das kommerzielle WinZIP, wenn's 7-Zip und andere Alternativen gibt, oder?

Ich werde die PCGH-eigene Tool-Liste jedenfalls um die besten Programme dieser Auflistung ergänzen und auf der Startseite über neue Versionen berichten. 

 - Henner


----------



## Stormbringer (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Statt "Audio-Editoren" könnten wir eine übergeordnete "Audio-Tool"-Rubrik eröffnen, dort den Audiograbber sowie EAC (Exact Audio Copy) und den Rightmark Audio Analyzer (http://audio.rightmark.org/download.shtml) aufnehmen, die sind auch großartig.



ja, finde ich auch gut - da kann man dann auch solche sachen wie bonkenc (cd-ripper) einsortieren.


----------



## Winfo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Generelle Frage: Soll diese Liste alle Tools umfassen, die irgend jemand nützlich findet, oder soll sie sich auf Empfehlungen beschränken? Zum Beispiel braucht doch kaum jemand das kommerzielle WinZIP, wenn's 7-Zip und andere Alternativen gibt, oder?




Habe zwar nicht an der List mitgewirkt, würde aber generell sagen, es sollte sich auf Empfehlungen konzentrieren. Dein Beispiel mit WinZip sagt im Prinzip ja schon alles.


----------



## nankea (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Generelle Frage: Soll diese Liste alle Tools umfassen, die irgend jemand nützlich findet, oder soll sie sich auf Empfehlungen beschränken? Zum Beispiel braucht doch kaum jemand das kommerzielle WinZIP, wenn's 7-Zip und andere Alternativen gibt, oder?



Je "kostenloser" ein Programm ist, desto bedenklicher ist ein Programm prinzipiell in Sachen Sicherheit. Manchmal wird kostenlos vereinfacht mit gut und kostenbehaftet mit böse oder überflüssig übersetzt, das ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Clausthaler (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



nankea schrieb:


> Je "kostenloser" ein Programm ist, desto bedenklicher ist ein Programm prinzipiell in Sachen Sicherheit.


Beispiele?


> Manchmal wird kostenlos vereinfacht mit gut und kostenbehaftet mit böse oder überflüssig übersetzt, das ist nicht richtig.


Kostenlos mit unsicher zu übersetzen ist auch nicht richtiger.


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



nankea schrieb:


> Je "kostenloser" ein Programm ist, desto bedenklicher ist ein Programm prinzipiell in Sachen Sicherheit.


Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vor allem Open-Source-Programme sind in der Regel sehr sicher, schließlich kann jeder den Quellcode einsehen und überprüfen.
Ist nur ein Denkanstoß - dies sollte aber bitte nicht in einen Glaubenskrieg Linux vs. Windows, Firefox vs. Internet Explorer oder MS office vs. Open Office ausarten


----------



## Winfo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vor allem Open-Source-Programme sind in der Regel sehr sicher, schließlich kann jeder den Quellcode einsehen und überprüfen.
> Ist nur ein Denkanstoß - dies sollte aber bitte nicht in einen Glaubenskrieg Linux vs. Windows, Firefox vs. Internet Explorer oder MS office vs. Open Office ausarten



Wobei man auch bei OpenSource-Programmen drauf hinweisen sollte, dass man diese am besten von den original Projekt-Seiten und nicht aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten laden sollte.


----------



## Henner (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Winfo schrieb:


> Wobei man auch bei OpenSource-Programmen drauf hinweisen sollte, dass man diese am besten von den original Projekt-Seiten und nicht aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten laden sollte.


Na klar - aber das gilt eigentlich für alle Tools. Wir sollten in der Liste auch nur auf offizielle Seiten verweisen.


----------



## piwo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

BootCamp
http://www.apple.com/de/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## piwo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Browser:
maxthon
http://maxthon.quox.net/de/
Brenner tools:
Burn4Free
http://www.burn4free.com/


----------



## Winfo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Clausthaler schrieb:


> *Alternative EMail-Clients*
> DreamMailer(deutsch, Free und kostenlos; Outlook ähnlich mit RSS und ohne Installer)
> Eudora
> Mulberry IMAP-Client für Windows und MacOS
> ...



So, hab mich auch mal ein wenig an der Liste vergangen. Folgende Punkte haben Sich geändert, wo ich auf Anregungen anderer User zurückgegriffen habe, steht entsprechend der Name hintendran.

Change-Log:
- K-Meleon als Browser mit aufgenommen
- SoftMaker Office mit aufgenommen
- AOL Active Virus Shield durch "Free McAfee" ersetzt. Hintergrund: siehe heise online
- NOD32 als Virenscanner mit aufgenommen
- DeepBurner als Brenner-Tool mit aufgenommen
- Apache Derby als Datenbank aufgenommen
- G-Data Internet Security und Kaspersky Anti-Hacker bei den Firewalls aufgenommen
- NetBeans als Entwicklungsumgebung mit aufgenommen
- Audiograbber aufgenommen (Vorschlag von Doc_Evil)
- Audio-Editoren in Audio-Tools umbenannt, Exact Audio Copy und Audio Analyzer aufgenommen, Zeilenumbruch hinter memtest86 eingefügt, Ethernal durch Wireshark ersetzt, GAIM wird als Pidgin geführt (Vorschläge von PCGH_Henn_er)
- Boot-Camp als Mac-Tool aufgenommen, Browser Maxthon, Burn4Free, TuneUP, winamp, winoncd, RealPlayer, AtomixMP3 und VirtualDJ aufgenommen (Vorschläge von piwo)
_- bonkenc zu den audio-tools geschrieben (Stormbringer)
- Spimfilter für Outlook / Express aufgenommen (Vorschlag onliner; Mangels bessere Alternative mal zu den Mail-Clients geschrieben)
- 1by1 (Vorschlag jetztaber)


Zumindest mal die Programme, die ich von mir aus eingepflegt habe, kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen (naja, bis auf McAfee von AOL), bei den anderen habe ich ja nur die Vorschläge eingepflegt.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

huhu winfo.... bonkenc bitte zu den audio-tools.


----------



## piwo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Systempflege / -wartung:
TuneUP http://www.tuneup.de/

Audio-Tools:
Winamp http://www.winamp.com/
Realplayer http://forms.real.com/netzip/intl/i...&oem=rp10_de&src=&tagtype=applet&type=rp10_de
AtomixMP3 http://www.atomixmp3.com/
Virtual DJ http://www.virtualdj.com/

Brenner Tools:
Roxio WinOn CD http://www.roxio.de/deu/products/winoncd/suite/overview.html


----------



## Adrenalize (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Kennt eigentlich jemand Quickzip?
Bin da neulich mal drübergestolpert, habs allerdings nicht ausprobiert. Ist aber wohl Freeware und kann recht viel, und die Oberfläche schaut etwas einladender aus als bei 7zip...


----------



## piwo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

portable 7zip
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_20733275.html


----------



## jetztaber (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hmmm, evtl. einen eigenen Unterpunkt portable?

Mann haben die schon blöd geglotzt, wenn ich meinen USB Stick mit FF und TB rausgezogen hab und ein paar Sachen erledigt habe. 

Kennt jemand ein deutsches adäquates Gegenstück dazu?
http://portableapps.com/

Gibt ja viele, jeder murkst da mittlerweile dran rum.

Aber hier OpenOffice portable:
http://www.ooodev.org/projekte/oooportable/oooportable.html

oder hier, rundherum sorglos Paket:
http://www.ooodev.org/projekte/oooportable/oooportableplus.html

Alles auf dem Stick dabei!


----------



## onliner (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Klasse Arbeit 

anbei meine kleine Favi:
Sorry , Photofiltre gibts schon in der liste 

*AntiSpam*
Dieser Spamfilter sollte zu jedem auf den Heimischen PC landen, es unterstüzt alle gängigen Email-Clients und läuft sogar unter Vista 
Spamfilter


----------



## jetztaber (29. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Bei den Playern vermisse ich 1by1. http://mpesch3.de1.cc/

Alle Winamp Plugins zur Wiedergabe funktionieren da drin. OGG, APE usw. und belegt auf meiner HD ganze 70 KB (richtig gelesen). Mit Plugins ca. 2.8 MB


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hab auch noch ein paar Proggis für die Liste. Habs gleich alphabetisch eingefügt

Changelog:
Ultravnc
I8kfanGUI
Notepad++
Synctoy
* 
Fernwartung-Tools*
Radmin
RealVNC (kostenlos)
TightVNC (kostenlos)
Remotedesktop Client für Windows 9x, 2000 und 2003
Remotedesktop Client für Mac
Ultravnc (kostenlos)
*Notebook Anwendungen*
I8kfanGUI (Dell Inspiron/Latitude/Precision Lüfterkontrollprogramm)
Notebook Hardware Control(ähnlich wie Speedswitch, nur mit mehr Möglichleiten wie Spannungssenkung u.v.m.; kostenlos)​
IP- Profiler(Alternativlink)
NetSetMan (Netzwerkeinstellungen mit nur einem Klick ändern)
RMClock (änlich wie Speedswitch, nur mit mehr Möglichleiten wie Spannungssenkung und einfügen von Sleep States)
SpeedswitchXP CPU-Frequenzkontrolle für Mobile CPUs
*Programmierung*
Dev-C++ (C++ - kostenlos)
Java Web Starterkit (kostenlos)
MikTeX (LaTeX-Umgebung für Windows)
Notpad++ (Notepad++ ist ein Open-Source-Editor, der äußerst viele Programmiersprachen unter MS Windows unterstützt)
SharpDevelop (C#, C++, VB - kostenlos)
*SONSTIGES*
AllwaySync-Tool zur Synchronisation von Ordnern/ Partitionen
DefaultMail Verschiede E-Mail Programme für mehrere Benutzer festlegen
Driver Cleaner PE Programm zum Entfernen von Treibern (kostenlos)
Folder Access - Tool, mit welchem man Ordner mit einem Passwort versehen kann.
Folder Size for Windows fügt der Explorer-Detailansicht eine Spalte mit Gesamtgröße des Ordners (+Unterordner) hinzu (kostenlos) (nicht 64-bit)
Grewe Software rund ums Faxen per ISDN/Modem (z.T. kostenlos, z.T 30 Tage Demo)
HashTab Shell Extension Zeigt Hashwerte (MD5, SHA, CRC-32) im Kontextmenü von Windows an.
Internet-Kindersicherung (kostenlos; Windows 95, 98, 98SE oder Me)
Internet Radio und TV
Keyfinder 1.41 Zeigt den Product Key eines installierten XP an (auch mit SP2).
MD5 GUI MD5 (Message Digest 5) Prüfsummen unter Windows prüfen
Nero MD5 Verifier MD5-Prüfsummen (Message Digest 5) unter Windows prüfen
Moviestore Movie Store ist ein komfortables Verwaltungsprogramm für Videos / DVD's. (Shareware) aber äusserst günstig in der Vollversion.
Mozilla Sunbird Mozilla Sunbird ist ein kostenloses Kalenderprogramm. Es ist noch in einer frühen Version besitzt jedoch schon Potenzial.
nLite - Programm zum Erstellen einer neuen angepassten WinXP Installations-CD, Freeware
Opensource CD Eine CD voller Freewareprogramme aus verschiedenen Bereichen.
Programme, die alle Änderungen einer Installation sichtbar machen
RHDTool.exe (Office 2003/XP-Add-In zum Entfernen verborgener Daten)
Samurize (Sys. Mon. & Desktop Enhancement für Win2k, XP, 2k3, genial )
SSC Service Utility für EPSON STYLUS-Drucker Rücksetzen des Tintenfüllstandes/ Düsenreinigung für Schwarz/Farbe (kostenlos)
Synctoy (Kostenloses Sync Tool von MS)
TV Genial - Online Fernsehzeitung (kostenlos)
TV-BrowserWinHTTrack (Die Freeware WinHTTrack lädt komplette Webseiten herunter, die sich anschließend offline betrachten lassen.)
PhotoRec (Stellt gelöschte Bilder auf Speichermedien wieder her)
BonkEnc (CD-Ripper)
Taskbar Shuffle 2.0
Mit TS kann man die Programme in der Taskleiste per Drag&Drop einfach umsortieren (wie Tabs im Browser).
 CapsLock-Taste dauerhaft deaktivieren


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



nankea schrieb:


> Je "kostenloser" ein Programm ist, desto bedenklicher ist ein Programm prinzipiell in Sachen Sicherheit. Manchmal wird kostenlos vereinfacht mit gut und kostenbehaftet mit böse oder überflüssig übersetzt, das ist nicht richtig.



Was für ein Schmarrn!

OpenSource ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür:
Nehmen wir mal OpenOffice oder Linux: Die Quelltexte liegen offen. Findet irgendwer in der großen weiten Welt ein Problem können weltweit Leute drangehen und das Problem aus der Welt schaffen.

Nun Windows oder MS-Office: Kein Mensch kennt die Quelltexte. Wenn ein Problem auftaucht, sind eine Handvoll Menschen in Redmond vielleicht damit beschäftigt das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen - externe Kontrolle findet nicht statt.



Und warum wird ein Programm dadurch sicherer das der Preis höher ist? Ich verkaufe Dir gerne meine XP-Lizenz - sagen wir mal für 800 EUR - die ist so sicher (siehe Preis), dass Du Dir den Virenscanner und jede Form von Firewall sparen kannst


----------



## Winfo (30. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Copman schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein paar Proggis für die Liste. Habs gleich alphabetisch eingefügt



Wäre dann aber nett, wenn du das nächste mal gleich die aktuellere Liste nehmen würdest


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

ich bin eigentlich von ausgegangen das die aktuelle im 1 Post zu finden ist


----------



## Winfo (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Copman schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich von ausgegangen das die aktuelle im 1 Post zu finden ist



Sollte auch so sein. Aber wie du siehst, habe ich ja doch schon einiges eingepflegt. Und so lange sich mein Mod/Admin oder der Thread-Ersteller bemüht die aktuelle Liste in den ersten Post einzupflegen, wird diese leider nicht sehr aktuell bleiben.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

wie wärs noch mit GPUZ auch wenns noch ne beta version ist


----------



## |L1n3 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Bei FTP-Servern sollte ganz klar noch Filezilla Server hinzu 
Ist ja schliesslich auch in Xampp


----------



## Hardware-Guru (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

NVTray würd ich gerne sehen. Find ich ein klasse Tool.
http://nvtweak.laptopvideo2go.com/


----------



## Lord Necci (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hier fehlt eindeutig cFos Speed in der Liste. 
Ich benutze das Tool seit Jahren und kann fast ohne Verlust neben einem Download noch online Zocken. 

*Das Tool ist jeden Cent wert.*


----------



## |L1n3 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Lord Necci schrieb:


> Hier fehlt eindeutig cFos Speed in der Liste.
> Ich benutze das Tool seit Jahren und kann fast ohne Verlust neben einem Download noch online Zocken.
> 
> *Das Tool ist jeden Cent wert.*


Aber hallo !
Bin auch überzeugter cfos speed benutzer. Jetzt mit dem neuen kooperativ modus gehts sogar jetzt auch ohne diese "ping pakete werden nicht verschickt" meldungen ^^


----------



## Lord Necci (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

SIW wäre auch noch interessant. Ist sowas ähnliches wie Everest, allerdings kostenlos und nicht eingeschränkt. 

Und dann wäre da noch der Seagate DiscWizard.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

freeware defragger: http://www.auslogics.com/disk-defrag/index.php


----------



## Lord Necci (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> freeware defragger: http://www.auslogics.com/disk-defrag/index.php



Arbeitet leider zu ungenau. Vor der Defragmentierung *24.44%* nachher *16.91%. *Disk-Defrag zeigte einen Wert von 5.74% und 0.54% an.


----------



## HTS (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich werf mal den Agent Ransack als schnelles "Such-Tool" in die Runde und ausserdem noch 
Sequoia View, ein nützliches Tool, um bequem "Speicherplatz-Fresser" zu finden.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



Lord Necci schrieb:


> Arbeitet leider zu ungenau. Vor der Defragmentierung *24.44%* nachher *16.91%. *Disk-Defrag zeigte einen Wert von 5.74% und 0.54% an.


ok. bleib ich bei o&o.


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Dieser Link fuktioniert nicht -> Microsoft RegClean (Chip Download!) (kostenlos) 


Ich vermiss noch einen einfachen aber guten Freeware MP3-Ripper in deutsch in der Liste.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich vermiss noch einen einfachen aber guten Freeware MP3-Ripper in deutsch in der Liste.



schau mal bei sonstiges: bonkenc... der ist echt gut.
ist nur falsch einsortiert.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich vermiss noch einen einfachen aber guten Freeware MP3-Ripper in deutsch in der Liste.



CDex, Audiograbber


----------



## HTS (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich vermiss noch einen einfachen aber guten Freeware MP3-Ripper in deutsch in der Liste.




iTunes


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



HTS schrieb:


> iTunes


:sm_B-$:


----------



## 7of9 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Bin auch dafür, dass der erste Eintrag immer auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten wird.
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind mir aufgefallen:
> Hinter Memtest86+ fehlt ein Zeilenumbruch,
> Ethereal heißt mittlerweile Wireshark,
> ...


Welche? 



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Generelle Frage: Soll diese Liste alle Tools umfassen, die irgend jemand nützlich findet, oder soll sie sich auf Empfehlungen beschränken? Zum Beispiel braucht doch kaum jemand das kommerzielle WinZIP, wenn's 7-Zip und andere Alternativen gibt, oder?


Nein, diese Liste kann nur alle Tools enthalten die halt irgendein Member der Community gut findet. Es sollte als bitteschön keiner Tools eintragen, die er selbst nicht dolle findet, weil dann ist es letztlich nur noch ein sinnloser Softwarekatalog.

Warum keine Empfehlungen?
Weil es keine Instanz gibt, die allgmeingültige Empfehlungen aussprechen kann. Die Geschmäcker der Menschen sind unterschiedlich und es sollen ja alle munter mitmachen. Wenn es Menschen gibt, die trotz 7-Zip gerne mit WinZip vor soch hinwerkeln, dann können doch beide Tools genannt werden und wer dann Lust und Laune hat kann's ausprobieren und sich dann das Tool aussuchen, welches ihm besser gefällt.

Wir haben es im AF/LB-Forum immer so gehandhabt, dass man ein Vollquote des ursprünglichen Postings gemacht hat und in dem zitierten Bereich dann die Hinzufügungen und Änderungen durchgeführt hat, die man für notwendig hielt. Unter dem Zitat hat man nochmal stichpunktartig die Dinge aufgeführt, die man geändert hat und fertig war die Laube. Die nächste Änderungen würde dann in dem zuletzt geposteten Beitrag durchgeführt usw. usf.. Auf diese Weise ist das Ding gewachsen und einer der Mods hat dann gelegentlich ein Clearing des Threads vorgenommen, die alphabetische Sortierung Optimiert und ähnliches. Macht für den/die Mods die wenigste Arbeit und jeder der Lust und Laune hat irgendein Tool zum Besten zu geben kann es tun. Und ist für die Mods auch leichter, als wenn x Leute irgendwelche DIneg bemängeln und geändert haben möchten und das hier posten, denn dann muss man stundenlang abhaken ob dies und das schon gemacht wurde und so


----------



## HTS (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



riedochs schrieb:


> CDex, Audiograbber



Bitte immer gleich die passenden Links mit angeben, das erleichtert das Pflegen der Liste


----------



## HTS (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

So, die Liste im ersten Beitrag sollte jetzt aktuell sein.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand Quickzip?
> Bin da neulich mal drübergestolpert, habs allerdings nicht ausprobiert. I



Habe ich erstmal weggelassen, denn es sollen ja nur Tools aufgenommen werden, die jemand empfehlen kann 

Auf BootCamp habe ich ebenfalls verzichtet, denn es hat zwar mit Windows zu tun, ist aber kein Windows-Tool.


Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

ich hab hier noch was schickes für leute mit multi-monitor-environments...
wie verschiedene wallpaper auf den monitoren hinterlegen? 
kein problem mit display fusion.
-> http://www.binaryfortress.com/displayfusion/


----------



## Lord Necci (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



HTS schrieb:


> Bitte immer gleich die passenden Links mit angeben, das erleichtert das Pflegen der Liste



*Danke für´s einpflegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Da fällt mir ein, dass ich Paint.NET noch gar nicht gesehen habe. Ich finde es recht angenehm damit zu arbeiten. 

Und ich hätte da noch setFSB zu bieten. Einfaches übertakten unter Windows. Funktioniert ohne Installation, sodass man auch mal einen Firmenrechner hochtakten kann. **


----------



## kuhwaran (1. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

In der Beschreibung von GPU-Z heißts: COU-Z und nicht wies eigentlich heißen sollte CPU-Z :wink:

Jedem der Lust hat kann ich Blender empfehlen. Ein kostenloses 3D-Bearbeitungs Programm mit vielen Funktionen und Plug-ins.
Homepage: http://www.blender.org/

Download: http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-245/

Das und vieles mehr ist mit Blender umsetzbar:
http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/gallery/images/
http://blendpolis.de/f/album.php?sid=81c3ab9eaabb61f63cc37537b87ec6c9

MfG
kuhwaran


----------



## Nexus (1. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich finde DIManager(X) http://www.dimanager.de/dimanager,de.html ist ein super Tool!
Es speichert die Icons auf dem Desktop(auch Hintergrundbilder) und kann sie bei verlust, oder nach einer Auflösungsänderung einfach wiederherstellen.
usw. usw.

Schaut es euch mal an, ich kann nicht mehr ohne 

Mfg


----------



## bad_beaver (1. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich würd sagen Daemon Tools für virtuelle Laufwerke
übrigens: Opera enthält nen Email-Client

und (darf man des noch sagen? ka) diverse Slysoft-Produkte

ach und DVD Shrink is ja legal

DVD Shrink http://www.dvdshrink.org/what_de.html
Daemon tools http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/download.php


----------



## ED101 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Apropos Daemon Tools. Hat schon jemand die kostenpflichtige Version? Was bringt die für Vorteile? Images kann ich auch mit UltraISO erstellen.


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

*MP3Tag*: Tolles Programm um MP3Tags zu bearbeiten, WMA Dateien kann man ebenfalls bearbeiten. Das schöne an der Sache ist, das man gleich mehrere Dateien ändern kann, oder gar die kompletten Informationen aus dem MP3Tag löschen kann.

Link: http://www.mp3tag.de/download.html

* Unlocker*: Mit diesem Tool kann man unter Windows Prozesse von Dateien beenden die man z.B. löschen möchte, was aber oft nicht geht da irgendein(e) Datei/Programm/Prozess noch darauf zugreift. Das Programm beendet den Prozess und die Datei kann gelöscht werden.

Link: http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/#download

* Paint.Net*: Tolles Programm zum bearbeiten von Fotos oder Bildern, nutze ich sehr oft unter Windows Vista.

Link: http://www.getpaint.net/download.html
*
QuickTime Alternative*: Der Name sagt eigentlich schon alles aus, ist eine alternative zum Original QuickTime Programm, aber ohne den ganzen Spyware-Müll.

Link: http://www.codecguide.com/download_qt.htm

* Real Alternative*: Das selbe Spiel wie bei QuickTime Alternative

Link: http://www.codecguide.com/download_real.htm

* K-Lite Codec Pack*: Probleme mit Codecs? Mit diesem Paket gehören die der Vergangenheit an. Einfach installieren und schon ist man alle Sorgen los.

Link: http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

* xp-Antispy*: Schließt Lücken von WinXP damit es nicht ständig nach Hause telefoniert. Sehr zu empfehlen.

Link: http://xp-antispy.org/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/lang,de/

EG

Edit: Ist natürlich alles Freeware!


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Foobar - ein kleiner, schneller und sehr guter Audio Player

Last.FM - social-networking-musik-zeugs-player-teil 

DXTweak - Tweak Utility für Joysticks/Wheels/Pedale - damit kann man viel an der Kalibirierung der Achsen verändern (muss ich z.b. bei meinen VPP Pedals)

hmm mehr hab ich am Windows rechner eh ned drauf X-D


----------



## jetztaber (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Bitte immer mit Link posten - das macht es wirklich wesentlich einfacher!

Danke


----------



## _Michael_ (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ich hätte hier noch 2 ganz nützliche Tools wenn es um Video-DVDs geht!

Als erstes wäre da mal DVD Decrypter 
_Link entfernt

_ mit diesem Programm kann man so ziemlich alle DVDs rippen. Leider wurde die Entwicklung eingestellt. Funktioniert jedoch immer noch super.

Dann habe ich hier noch DVD Shrink.
_Link entfernt_

Dieses Programm dient dazu Video-DVDs zu verkleiner oder nicht benötigte Audiospuren, Werbung usw. zu entfernen. Oder einfach die Größe der DVD zu reduzieren.

Habe mit  beiden Programmen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht bis jetzt! viel Spass damit.

mfg Michael


----------



## HTS (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hallo,

da diese Tools in der Lage sind, den Kopierschutz von DVDs auszuhebeln, habe ich die Download-Links entfernt und werde sie auch nicht in die Tool-Sammlung aufnehmen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## _Michael_ (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ups sorry!! DVD Shrink selber ist jedoch nur zum verkleinern und bearbeiten da! soweit ich das mitbekommen habe!

Bei DVD Decrypter hast du natürlich recht.

mfg


----------



## Mersis (13. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hi,

ick bin ein bisschen verwundert darüber, dass die Freeware die ich schon lang' für meine Zwecke nutze nicht in der liste steht 

*> ClipMem Advanced <*​
erleichtert einem die alltägliche Anwendung im Umgang mit der Zwischenablage (Strg+C, Strg+V) sei es mit Texten oder Bildern
versehentliches löschen eines gerade kopierten Text oder Bild gehören der Vergangenheit an; Alle Kopien werden "katagolisiert" und können mühelos aus dem Cache erneut wieder aufgerufen werden
Screenshoots zu jedem Zeitpunkt anfertigen (Desktop, Filme, Browser, Games, etc. pp)
einfache Verwaltung der Zwischenablage dank eines übersichtlichem und einfach zu bedienenden Menüs
viele Funktionen rund um die Ablagemappe
für den langsameren "Office PC" ist die etwas ältere schlankere Version (ClipMem Advanced v1.0.5) hervorragend geeignet                5 MB im RAM (leerer Cache)
*Freeware   *
Überzeugt euch selbst von der einfachen und bequemen Art dieses Progs im Umgang mit der Ablagemappe 

Gruß
Mersis

edit: Verlinkung geändert


----------



## jetztaber (15. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ok, habs rein genommen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## harlekin12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hallo,

die Überschrift der Toolsammlung heißt "Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows".

Sind das nun Tools, die unter Vista einwandfrei funktionieren oder sind das Tools für diverse Windows-Versionen?

Gruss
harlekin12


----------



## Adrenalize (15. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Ist afaik eine allgemeine Toolsammlung, aber die meisten der Programme sollten auch unter Vista einwandrei laufen in ihrer aktuellen Version.


----------



## jetztaber (15. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*



harlekin12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Überschrift der Toolsammlung heißt "Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows".
> 
> Sind das nun Tools, die unter Vista einwandfrei funktionieren oder sind das Tools für diverse Windows-Versionen?



Wie Adrenalize sagte, die meisten funktionieren auch unter Vista. Ich habe nur eines erkannt, welches unter Vista nicht funktioniert und das ist ein sehr systemnahes Tool. Es hängt halt auch von der Weiterentwicklung von Vista bzw. der Tools ab.

Wenn jemand eines findet, das unter Vista nicht funktioniert, bitte hier posten. Wir fügen dann eine entsprechende Bemerkung dazu.


----------



## harlekin12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows*

Hallo,



jetztaber schrieb:


> Wie Adrenalize sagte, die meisten funktionieren auch unter Vista.


Danke für die Info. Ich war mir halt nicht ganz sicher, da ich ein paar Tools gefunden habe die es schon vor Vista gab und die somit eigentlich nicht zum Namen dieses Forums passen. 

Gruss
harlekin12


----------



## Maxossi (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

wie schaut es mit Scriptteilen zur Systempflege aus?
Weiß zwar nicht wie es heißt aber geht um das .reg und die dazugehörenden Dateien im Anhang. Ich nenne es "Hardwarewechsel".
Es ist für einen Hardwarekomponentenwechsel bsp. Mainboard, ohne komplette OS neuinstallation gut, zum "neuerkennen" der Hardware nach dem Teile austausch. Man Deinstalliert zuerst den alten Treiber oder alle alten Treiber, jenachdem was man tauscht, startet die .bat die dann u.a. die .reg startet und einen reboot nötig macht, danach ist der Rechner sozusagen wieder fast jungfräulich^^ er erkennt ohne wiederwillen Hardware neu. 
Ich habe Leider nur einen Link zu einem anderen Forum, ich weiß nicht woher dieses Script ursprünglich stammt!
Mainboardwechsel ohne OS Neuinstallation - gulli:board

Max


----------



## jetztaber (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Wenn die Scripte aus einer offensichtlich 'guten' Quelle stammen, die ersichtlich und bewertbar ist, kann man sie sicherlich in die Übersicht einstellen (Als 'geprüfter' Anhang). Das Problem bei Scripten ist allgemein die Pflege/Anpassung an neue Gegebenheiten, also die Aktualität und natürlich auch und in erster Linie die Gefährdung, die von ihnen bei zerstörerischen Absichten des Autors ausgehen kann.

Insofern sollte das Script von mehreren Leuten verwendet und für tauglich befunden worden sein, bevor man es in die Liste einstellt. Hast Du es getestet? Wie war dann der Erfolg?


----------



## Maxossi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Also ich habe das Script von dem "Gulli:board" wie schon geschrieben. Ich habe es selbst schon 2 mal benutzt und keine Komplikationen feststellen können. Es scheint auch keinen Malwarecode zu enthalten, das hätte ich mittlerweile gemerkt. Ich habe dieses Script auch schon bei jemand anderen eingesetzt, mit exakt dem gewünschten Ergebnis. Laut meiner Erfahrung ist dieses Script sauber, du kannst es gerne, auf einem Testrechner ausprobieren, ich kann dir nur sagen: Bei mir hat es 3mal gut geklappt!
wichtig ist eben nur für den Fall des Falles: Registry Kopie anfertigen, dass könnte allerdings auch ein erfahrener Programmierer von euch noch in die .bat einfügen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat sogar MS schon seinen Segen zu der "Mergeide.reg" Datei gegeben, hab die Info allerdings noch nicht wiedergefunden.
Gruß Max


----------



## aurionkratos (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

So, ich habe hier mal eine Menge, einige sind jedoch eher für die Gamer unter uns interassant - müssen ja nicht alle in die Liste, falls es zu speziell ist.



SUPER: Allesschluckender Videokonverter (Kostenlos)
COMODO Firewall Pro: Gute Firewall, bei der sich nahezu alles einstellen lässt. Achtung: das Programm ist ziemlich komplex und nur für erfahrene Anwender geeignet. Zudem gibt es das Programm nur in Englisch (Kostenlos).
Mousometer: Programm, was die zurückgelegte Strecke der Maus auf dem Bildschirm auszeichnet (Kostenlos).
ATI Tool: Tool zum Überprüfen nach dem Übertakten auf Grafikfehler. ATI Karten lassen sich mit dem Programm zusätzlich übertakten (Kostenlos).
Zattoo: Kostenloses Fernsehen auf dem PC. Es nahezu alle Sender unterstützt, jedoch die Sender der ProsiebenSat1Ag (Pro7, Sat1, N24) fehlen (Kostenlos).
Eraser: Tool zum sicheren Löschen von Daten. Unterstützt die amerikansichen Standarts, sogar den sichersten Standart Gutsmann. Eigene Löschalgorythmen lassen sich auch einbauen (Kostenlos).
Spacemonger 1: Die verlinkte Version 1 ist von diesem Programm noch kostenlos, ab Version 2 nicht mehr. Dieses Programm listet alle Dateien auf der Festplatte auf und stellt sie grafisch dar. Damit findet man gut die großen Platzfresser (Kostenlos).
Teamspeak 2: Bietet Voicechat auf verschiedenen Servern - wird in vielen Spielen verwendet (Kostenlos).
Fraps: Zeigt die FPS an, nimmt kleine Videos auf und fertigt .bmp-Screenshots an. In der kostenplichtigen Variante sind auch andere Screenshotformate möglich, zudem kann man auch Videos in beliebigen Auflösungen aufnehmen (Kostenlos).
MP3Gain: Dieses Programm bringt MP3-Dateien alle auf ein Latstärkeniveau (Kostenlos).
Virtual PC 2007: Mit diesem Programm kann man einen virtuellen PC aufsetzen, also quasi einen PC im PC (Kostenlos).
VirtualBox: Auch ein Programm für virtuelle PCs. Dieses Programm bietet die Möglichkeit eines sogenannten "nahtlosen Modus (Beispiel siehe hier)", womit das Emulierte in den Host ohne Fenster eingebettet wird (Kostenlos).
HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool: Formatierungstool für USB-Sticks. Erlaubt auch NTSF und kann USB-Sticks bootfähig machen (Kostenlos).
Blender: Guter Open-Source-Renderer, ähnlich wie Cinema 4D, Maya, etc (Kostenlos).
Texmod: ACHTUNG: Diese Datei wird von einigen Virenscannern als Virus mithilfe einer Heuristik erkannt. Falls ihr das Programm aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle habt, habt ihr nichts zu befürchten, die Heuristik schlägt nur bei einigen Virenscannern an, da das Programm direkt auf den Speicher zugreift! Mit diesem  Programm kann man Texturen und UIs in Spielen austauschen. Betreiber von einigen  Onlinegames tolerieren sogar dieses Programm, wie z.B. bei Guildwars (Demonstration, Kostenlos).
Photoshop Elements: Gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm für relativ kleines Geld (~80€). Braucht sich nicht hinter dem großen Bruder zu verstecken.
Photoshop DDS und Normalmap-Plugin: Dieses Plugin erweitert Photoshop und Photoshop Elements um die Funktion des Normalmap generierens und um das bei Spielen gebräuchliche Texturformat DDS (Kostenlos).

Hier noch ein paar von Privatpersonen geschriebene Programme, die keine eigene "richtige" Homepage haben (Bitte möglichst hinten für aktuelle Versionen schauen!):


myItunes: Benötigt ein .NET-Framework! Welche Version ist mir nicht bekannt, wenn es bei euch nicht laufen sollte, installiert einfach die neuste Version 3.5. In diesem Programm lassen sich Shortcuts für das Bedienen von iTunes erstellen. Ebenso kann man nun ohne das iTunes den Focus hat Multimediatasten mit iTunes benutzen! (Kostenlos)
Invisible Screenshot: Benötigt ein .NET-Framework! Welche Version ist mir nicht bekannt, wenn es bei euch nicht laufen sollte, installiert einfach die neuste Version 3.5. Mit diesem kleinen Tool kann man mit einem einfachen Klick auf das Icon einen Screenshot machen. Praktisch, wenn man es in der Schnellstartleiste hat. (Kostenlos)
Zu guter Letzt ein paar von meinen selbst geschriebenen Programmen, eventuell kann ja jemand was damit anfangen:


KillMyProcesses: Benötigt das .NET-Framework 3.5! Dieses Tool kann Prozesse dauerhaft deaktivieren. Selbst wenn sich ein Prozess nach einiger Zeit von selbst neu startet, stellt es für dieses Programm kein Problem dar (Kostenlos).
GetAllMyFiles!: Benötigt das .NET-Framework 3.5! Dieses kleine Tool listet alle in einem Verzeichnis befindelichen Dateien in einer .txt-Datei auf, wahlweise auch ohne Unterordner (Kostenlos).

So, ich hoffe mal, das ich alles richtig verlinkt habe, etc. Eventuell können ja einige das eine oder andere gebrauchen.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade gesehen, das schon einige Programmierumgebungen verlinkt sind. Da dürfen die von Microsoft natürlich nicht fehlen:


Visual Studio Express: Verschiedene Programme, je nach Programmiersprache ein anderes. Mögliche Programme: Visual C# 2008 Express, Visual Basic 2008 Express, Visual C++ 2008 Express, Visual Web Developer 2008 Express, SQL Server 2005 Express. Unterstützte Sprachen (je nach Programm): C#, C++, Visual Basic, HTML, Javascript. Es gibt auch kostenpflichte Versionen, die Kostenlosen sollten aber als Privatanwender/Hobbyentwickler reichen (kostenlos).


----------



## CiSaR (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ich vermisse hier als fernwartungs tool das progi teamviewer: TeamViewer Download
für privatanwender völlig kostenlos.
ich kann es nur empfehlen läuft super und ohne probleme auch von xp zu vista und andersherum
und als monitortool das progi UltraMon: Realtime Soft UltraMon
kann ich auch nur empfehlen
und für nvidia karten das prog EvgaPrecision Tool: EVGA | EVGA Precision
ist kostenlos


----------



## Genildor (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Nicht zu glauben, dass Notepad++ aufgelistet ist, aber von PSPad jede Spur fehlt... 

*Programmierung + Texteditor + FTP Client*



PSPad (Screenshots) - Syntax highlighting vieler Programmier- und Scriptsprachen usw., man kann Compiler einbinden und deren Ausgaben parsen, Webentwicklung direkt auf dem Server durchführen, Projektverwaltung, Makros, Scripting-Modul, jegliches Highlighting / Autovervollständigung kann individuell angepasst werden... weitere Infos

PSPad ist einfach ein alles Könner und wird immer noch weiter entwickelt. Es kommen fast monatlich Updates raus und der Entwickler baut auch sämtliche Vorschläge der Community ein (neues Highlighting einer Sprache, Tools, ...)

-> Aktuelle Version runter laden und dann im "Developer forum (beta versions)" das aktuelle Build drüber bügeln


----------



## manoki (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*Programmierung

Eclipse

warum das noch fehlt ... 
*


----------



## w00tification (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*Audio-Tools*
EvilPlayer - Ressourcen schonendes, kostenloses Abspielgerät ohne grafische Oberfläche (ab Win98; ca. 450kiB)

*Systempflege, -wartung, -unterstützung*
Wise Disk Cleaner - entfernt temporäre Dateien und sonstige Speicherfresser
Wise Registry Cleaner - beseitigt Unstimmigkeiten in der Registrierung


----------



## NocternalPredator (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*Systempflege, -wartung, -unterstützung*
CCleaner - säubert Festplatte von Datenmüll und entfernt veraltete/überflüssige Reg.-Einträge; Autostartmanager


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*Personal Firewall:*
Ashampoo Firewall FREE
AshampooÂ® FireWall FREE


----------



## lila (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Hallo

Opera enthält auch einen akzeptablen Email-Client. Ist auf jedenfall sehr praktisch, weil man beim Browsen auch das Emailfach im Blick hat.

Und noch ein kleiner Tippfehler bei der Beschreibung von GPU-Z, da steht COU-Z, das sicher CPU-Z heißen sollte.
MfG Lila


----------



## Ecle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Videobearbeitung gibst noch garnicht? oO
Da gehört schonmal "Super" rein wie schon gesagt,
und Virtual Dub Virtualdub 32-bit 1.8.1 - Open Source - ZDNet.de, Downloads, Multimedia & Grafik, Sonstige
außerdem der Mod mit mpeg 2 unterstüzung:
VirtualDub Mod Download 1.5.10.2 - netzwelt.de


----------



## ultio (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Bei Messenger müsste noch QIP hin.

QIP

Mit jenem kann man sich bei ICQ und AIM einloggen.

Und bei Fernwartung müsste aufjedenfall noch Teamviewer hin, auch wenn die sich letztens ja durch diese eine Werbung einen schlechten Ruf gemacht haben.

Teamviewer

(Nein ich arbeite dort nicht .)
mfg


----------



## John117 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*Musik:*
foobar2000 - extrem anpassbarer audioplayer, recht kompliziert
floola - extrem umfangreicher audioplayer und verwaltungstool für den ipod inkl. last.fm support (leider recht langsam, kann dafür alles was man braucht)

*Wallpaper Changer:*
John's Background Switcher - extrem umfangreich, absolut empfehlenswert!
Wallpaper4u - nicht so umfangreich wie John's, wer einen reinen Wallpaper Changer sucht ohne schnick schnack mit vielen optionen wird mit diesem Programm auf jeden Fall glücklich

*Docks:*
ObjectDock - Recht Umfangreich
RocketDock - Gute Alternative
Y'z Dock - Klassiker

*Modding:*
UXTheme Mulit-Patcher - damits auch funktioniert braucht man das als erstes*** II - Visual Style[/URL] - mein favourite simple und einfach genial
GSM - Visual Style - schöner simpler skin*** Noir - Visual Style[/URL] - der klassiker, aufgebohrte version des standardskins


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

so dann will ich auch mal ein wenig helfen:

*Alternative Internet-Browser*

Safari - Kostenlos, mit regelmässigen Updates, etwas für Apple-Freunde 


*AntiViren Programme*

ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite - Antivirus, Firewall, und vieles mehr in einem; weitere preisgünstigere, weniger Funktionsumfangreiche Versionen verfügbar. 


*Mediaplayer*

iTunes - Kostenlos, leichte Handhabung, regelmässige Updates, Musik-online-Marktplatz integriert


----------



## TheRealBecks (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ganz wichtig unter Programmierung: Eclipse! Ohne Eclipse geht hier erst einmal gar nichts! 
Eclipse.org home


----------



## Dark_Eagle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Für Mediaprogramme:
Media Player klassik
Media Player Classic für Win 2000/XP/Vista - Download - CHIP Online
mit dem K-lite codepack dazu (sollte man dazuinstallieren)
K-Lite Codecpack Download (englisch) 3.9.5 Corporate - netzwelt.de
und natürlich der VLC-Player:
VLC media player - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## DerZwerg (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ich würde noch MediaMonkey als Mediaplayer vorschlagen


----------



## jetztaber (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

So, hab die Liste mit vielen neuen Einträgen ergänzt und einige zusätzliche Punkte angelegt (iPod, Styles, Codecs und natürlich Videobearbeitung). 

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge!


----------



## easteregg (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

in der liste fehlen zwei wichtige sachen:

Altap Salamander, der beste filebrowser ever!
Servant Salamander File Manager - Homepage

und auch wichtig, hydrairc
HydraIRC [Main Site Index]


----------



## Ecle (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Noch was für Videobearbeitung
Vor allem für Leute die ne DVB-T Karte haben und Werbung schneiden wollen oder so was
Ich benutze auch diese 3 Programm (absolute Empfehlung, hab lange nach sowas gesucht)
* Imago Mpeg Muxer (Mpeg Muxer - kostenlos)
* MPEG2 Schnitt (Schnittprogramm für MPEG2 Streams - Kostenlos)
* PVA Strumento (Demuxer - kostenlos)


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



easteregg schrieb:


> Altap Salamander, der beste filebrowser ever!
> Servant Salamander File Manager - Homepage



schon mal directory opus angesehen?


----------



## Ecle (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

POV Ray gehört nicht wirklich zu Bildbearbeitung.
Eher 3D Grafikprogramme oder sowas in der Art.
Da kann dann auchnoch Wings 3D rein - Wings 3d
3D Modeler

Edit:
Bei Audio Tools noch dbpower AMP (dBpoweramp - kostenlos - audio converter)
Gibs auch ganz viele Plugins zu. Man kann also fast in alle Audio Formate convertieren.

und bei: *Systempflege, -wartung, -unterstützung
*Auslogics Disk defrag Auslogics Disk Defrag - Download
Defragmentierungstool. Sehr schnell und gut zu bedienen.
Gute alternative zu Windows und OO


----------



## kmf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Auf *dieser Seite* gibt es Gratissoftware, unter anderem einen Dateimanager ähnlich dem Total Commander.


----------



## Fryman112 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ich kennen auch noch was den IM: Xfire
und den Download Manager Cryptload


----------



## alleinherrscher (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Lan.FS ist ein prima Programm um im heimischen Netzwerk Dateien und Nachrichten zu verschicken und Computer fernzusteuern: Lan.Fs Webseite

Für mich ein Musthave Programm wie Irfanview o.Ä.

Grüße


----------



## Wolf2660 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Unter *Fernwartung-Tools* könnte man noch Crossloop nennen, läuft aber leider nicht unbeaufsichtigt. Benutz ich ganz gern, und ist auch kostenlos. Hier der Link


----------



## uepanders (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Hallo allerseits, ich habe auch noch ein Top-Programm  , welches nicht auf der Liste steht nämlich Orbit Downloader. Dieser fällt logischerweise unter die Kategorie Download Manager. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Seit dem ich damit downloade, sind die Übertragungsraten viel stabiler und teilweise sogar schneller  als beim Mozilla Firefox "Downloader".
LG. uepanders


----------



## Mr.Maison (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

He,

der Link für nlite, Nothing to see here, funzt nicht mehr. Wo wir schon dabei sind vlite für Vista sollte direkt darunter stehen, oder?


----------



## jetztaber (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> He,
> 
> der Link für nlite, Nothing to see here, funzt nicht mehr. Wo wir schon dabei sind vlite für Vista sollte direkt darunter stehen, oder?



/fixed


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



Fryman112 schrieb:


> ich kennen auch noch was den IM: Xfire



Benutze ich auch immer beim Zocken. Sollte unbedingt in die Liste weil:

-Ingame Chat ohne das Spiel zu verlassen
-Voice-Chat
-Serversuche
-Ein Klick join bei dem Spiel der Freunde
-Screenshot + Videofunktion
-Spielzeit-Statistiken 
-Entwicker / Progamer Veranstalltungen
-Auto Patch download
- etc. blablabla


----------



## DerZwerg (1. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

was ist mit dem easy cd-da extractor sehr gutes prog Poikosoft Easy CD-DA Extractor - Music Converter, CD Ripper, Audio Converter, CD/DVD Creator


----------



## Adrenalize (1. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der ein oder andere hier vielleicht jetzt oder in Zukunft wissenschaftliche Arbeiten erstellen muss, könnte man noch ein paar Tex-Tools für Windows in die Liste packen, denn 50-100 seitige Dokumente mit Office zu erstellen ist nicht so prickelnd.

Tex-Tools für Windows:

Mik-Tex: komplette Tex-Implementierung für Windows 2k/XP/Vista...)
TeXnicCenter: Umfangreicher Tex-Editor für Windows, arbeitet gut mit Miktex zusammen
Lyx: Grafisches Textverarbeitungsystem, verfolgt das WYSIWYM-Prinzip. Nutzt Latex zur Dokumenterstellung, besitzt aber ein eigenes Dateiformat. tex-Dateien können importiert werden.
Not so Short Introdution to Latex: Umfangreicher Guide zu Latex im PDF-Format


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

@ Adrenalize

So mag ich es. Alles Fix und fertig, ich muss es nur noch rein kopieren.


----------



## DerZwerg (2. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



jetztaber schrieb:


> @ Adrenalize
> 
> So mag ich es. Alles Fix und fertig, ich muss es nur noch rein kopieren.



so besser
Easy CD-DA Extractor CD-ripper, media-converter, CD/DVD Creator


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (2. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ich hätte da noch einen super shredder:
den revo-uninstaller .

super teil, hat bei mir schon programme entfernt die ich mit anderen uninstallern nicht wegbekommen habe (selbst über die normale uninstallfunktion nicht)

Revo Uninstaller - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Stealth (6. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ashampoo ClipFinder

gibts glaube ich auch für den USB-Stick  "Ashampoo ClipFinder 1.49 Portable ?"


----------



## RapToX (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*musicCube*

super mediaplayer. schlank, übersichtlich, schnell und durch plugins erweiterbar.
manche funktionen sind zwar noch verbesserungswürdig, aber im großen und ganzen macht das programm einen positiven eindruck.
die weiterentwicklung scheint jedoch etwas schleppend voran zu gehn.

link: musikCube. Don't be square.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Mediacoder:

MediaCoder - Downloads

Das is ein klasse Video konverter mit multicore und 64bit support!
Und da es opensource ist, auch freeware 


Man kann nahezu alle video formate in alle möglichen umwandeln. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab funktioniert es auch mit audio datein.

Ein nachteil gibt es aber, es ist nur englisch, aber eigentlich selbsterklärend....


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (12. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ImgBurn
Ich persönlich nutze diese kleine Freeware Programm sehr gerne um Image datein zu brennen...

The Official ImgBurn Website

mfg


----------



## Stealth (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

mp3DirectCut

Echt geniales Programm.Man kann,wie der Name schon sagt schneiden und auch Anfang oder Ende des Liedes aussteuern.


----------



## Dudalus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Imageprogramme:

PowerISO
PowerISO - Create, Edit, Extract, Mount, Compress, Encrypt, Split ISO file, ISO/BIN converter, Virtual Drive, DAA
Sehr Viele Funktionen ( z.B. unterstützt auch Alcohol 120%-mds/mdt Formate


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ich habe nicht alles genau gelesen, nur schnell mal überflogen.

Advanced Office Password Recovery Professional Edition (passwörter aus Excel dateien rausfinden zb.)

Alcatech BPM Studio Professional (für Musik)

FruityLoops Studio (für Musik

Microsoft Office 2007

Microsoft Truespace 7.6

Orthos ( Benchmark )

Portrait Professional ( Bildbearbeitung )

Cyberlink Power DVD 8

Rebirth ( Musikbearbeiten usw. )

VistaMizer (Vista Style für XP)

Winrar




kann sein das einiges schon vorhanden ist.
Doppelt hält besser!!




mfg Senf


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Billy: sehr übersichtlicher, schneller und Ressourcen sparender Musik-Player


http://www.sheepfriends.com/?page=billy


edit: wie kann man den Link als anderen text anzeigen?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

boaaah ich werde Wahnsinnig. 2h Recherche.gibt es denn kein vernünftiges Tool mit dem man einfach und simpel Windows im laufenden Betrieb sichern kann, so wie es CasperXP für XP gemacht hat..brauche sowas für Vista Ultimate x64, weil ich keine Lust habe nur für einen Festplatten Umzug Windows neu zu installieren...heisst windows kopieren und alte Festplatte ab und von neuer booten..

bitte helft mir ganz lieb guck


----------



## fuzz3l (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Sorry, wenn das hier Leichenschändung ist...

@RuneDRS:
Nimm doch einfach mal Acronis True Image. Ich glaube auch die Testversion reicht aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Du erstellst dir eine Boot-CD und bootest von der. Dann gehste in das Programm rein und klickst auf "Klonen" (vorher natürlich beide Festplatten anschließen) und dann gehts los. Dann noch im Bios die neue Festplatte als Bootmedium Nr1 auswählen und dann kannste die alte Platte formatieren und fertig ist...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

wie wäre es mit

Clonezilla - Download - CHIP Online

???

etwas spät, aber fiel mir noch so ein 
vllt brauchts ja noch einer...


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Bin grad dabei mich bei zattoo anzumelden, da ich auch in der PCGH Print 2/09 auf dieses programm gestoßen bin. Aber bei den ganzen daten die die abfragen wird mir schon mulmig^^ kamma denen vertrauen oder steht am nächsten tag en container voll mit werbung vor der tür?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei mich bei zattoo anzumelden, da ich auch in der PCGH Print 2/09 auf dieses programm gestoßen bin. Aber bei den ganzen daten die die abfragen wird mir schon mulmig^^ kamma denen vertrauen oder steht am nächsten tag en container voll mit werbung vor der tür?




Ja, denen kannst du trauen 
Hab mich da auch angemeldet und nicht mehr späm bekommen als vorher auch.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

hm, also DSL384 reicht wohl net aus^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ich hab noch 2 Vorschläge:

Alternative Routerfirmware:
Tomato: http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato(Gutes QOS, Access Control)

Datenrettung
File Scavenger (Kostenpflichtig) Data recovery tool for Windows XP, Windows 2000/2003 and Windows NT


----------



## Snade (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Programmierung C++ da gibts noch Code::Blocks(kostenlos) kann ich nur empfehlen. Werden hier nur kostenlose Programme gepostet kam mir ihrgendwie so vor?!


----------



## wh0$ neXt (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

xD ja dacht ich auch


----------



## Speed-E (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



fuzz3l schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das hier Leichenschändung ist...
> 
> @RuneDRS:
> Nimm doch einfach mal Acronis True Image. Ich glaube auch die Testversion reicht aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Du erstellst dir eine Boot-CD und bootest von der. Dann gehste in das Programm rein und klickst auf "Klonen" (vorher natürlich beide Festplatten anschließen) und dann gehts los. Dann noch im Bios die neue Festplatte als Bootmedium Nr1 auswählen und dann kannste die alte Platte formatieren und fertig ist...
> ...



Das funktioniert,  die Testversion reicht. Du kannst auch unter Windows ein Image erstellen und auch Boot-Diskette oder USB Stick. Habe ich so gemacht.


----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

kann mir jemand ein kostenlosen und vorallem AKTUELLEN regcleaner empfehlen? vielleicht auch einen mit dem autostart programme leichter deaktivieren kann, wo mehr dabei steht als wie in msconfig. der regcleaner sollte zuverläßig sein das er wirklich nur den schrott löscht der weg kann. ich hatte vor ein paar monaten mal einen der hat mir alles gelöscht, ohne das ich da zugestimmt hab. danach ging zb windows update nicht mehr.. weiß aber nicht mehr wie der hieß.. jedenfalls danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

anti spy-/adware

malwarebytes antimalware Malwarebytes.org


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



Ecle schrieb:


> Videobearbeitung gibst noch garnicht?


gibt es keine einfacheren Tools für den doofen und faulen Anwender wie mich? habe mir mal die Trail von Nerorecorde geladen..geht mal ab wie sau..mal schauen wie das Video danach ist..


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

das HDCLONE hinzufügen bitte...1A clon software...ist ein bischen teuer...dafür aber das beste...

hier die herstller seite
http://www.miray.de/de/products/sat.hdclone.html


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

habe ein schönes tool im Einsatz. nach der Suche für ein DVD Convertiertool. Nennt sich HandBrake 0.9.3. die Bedienung ist echt Klasse..


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

das hier noch hinzufügen...ca antispam plus...ich habe es ausprobiert...und für gut befunden...

hier der download link...
Downloads.de - Download CA Anti-Spam Plus CA Website Inspector 2009 (Sicherheit & Viren - Spam/eMail) kostenlos download


----------



## Schluwel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

kann mir jemand nen schönen tool sagen der mein vista ein bisschen schöner u nützlicher macht? (Rocket Dock hab ich schon)


----------



## Diablo09 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

werden hier auch plugins(zb. Firefox) aufgelistet?

wenn ja 

ich suche schon lange nach nem plugin, dass meine rss-feeds automatisch aktualisiert!

ach ja und bei email würd ich noch spamfighter reingeben

ich benutz es schon ein halbes jahr und hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme

das ist eindeutig das beste antispam für outlook und co.

und bei download-tools jdownloader

auch unschlagbar


----------



## Diablo09 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*


----------



## jetztaber (12. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



Diablo09 schrieb:


> werden hier auch plugins(zb. Firefox) aufgelistet?



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Da gabs mal einen Thread drüber: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...479-firefox-welche-add-ons-setzt-ihr-ein.html

Ansonsten http://www.erweiterungen.de/ oder halt gleich https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/


----------



## Diablo09 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

danke hab schon was passendes gefunden


----------



## AchtBit (17. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Nur mal so zu Vorschlag. Man könnte hier im Topic doch mal eine sticky 'giveaway of the day' Thread aufmachen. Wenn jeder ein bisschen mitmacht, könnte man hier Links zu guten Nulltarif Proggies posten.


----------



## jetztaber (17. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ich greif das mal auf und diskutiere es mit den Kollegen.


----------



## kmf (18. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

GAOTDs sind ja so ne Sache. Man sollte bedenken, nur am Tag der Veröffentlichung kann man sie installieren. Außerdem ist die Mehrzahl der Software in englisch.

Ich selbst verwende schon seit einiger Zeit Proggis von dieser Seite und hab vor längerer Zeit auch schon auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht. Damals war die Resonanz gleich null.


----------



## AchtBit (18. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



kmf schrieb:


> GAOTDs sind ja so ne Sache. Man sollte bedenken, nur am Tag der Veröffentlichung kann man sie installieren.


 
Zu 95% lassen sich die sichern. Irgendwo war ich mal in so einem Forum, wos nur darum ging, wie man sich die jeweils installierte Lizenz bewahren kann. Meistens reichts wenn du während des Lizenzchecks, rechtzeitig eine Kopie der temporär angelegten Lizenz Verify Codes machst.

Ich find das Forum aber dummerweise nicht mehr.

Ich find diese Giveaway Sache ne feine Angelegenheit. Da ist öfter mal was Brauchbares dabei. Leider schaff ich es meistens nicht, ihlb von 24std, zuzuschnappen. 

Irgendwie gibts nur wenig Infos dazu. Bis auf die Hauptseite, informiert kaum jemand darüber.

Liegt wahrscheinlich am Zeitfenster.


----------



## kmf (18. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

^^ Ich kenn das Verfahren mit dem Auslesen des Temp-Verzeichnisses bzw. Sicherung der Registry-Einträgen. Ist mir viel zu aufwendig. Die Sachen wiederholen sich in der Regel aber des öfteren.

Heute ist zum Beispiel ein recht brauchbarer Audio-Editor im Angebot.


----------



## AchtBit (18. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Siehst, hättst gleich den Link posten können.

Bin aber mit Gold Wave Pro bestens versorgt.

Was ist den da aufwendig, wenn ich 2, 3 Datein mit sichern muss.

Für den Avir Task Manager zb,hätt ich das liebend gern in kauf genommen


----------



## jetztaber (18. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Also es gab auf AchtBits Vorschlag hin bis jetzt keine negative Reaktion seitens der Moderatoren. Habt ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge zur konkreten Umsetzung?


----------



## AchtBit (19. April 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Na wie wärs mit einem gleichnamigen sticky Thema, wo man Ankündigungen, Links und How To Tipps posten kann? Nit schlecht wär auch ein Top Posting, in dem die ID Links mit der Softwarebezeichnung und dem Startdatum, auf das jeweilige Posting verweisen.

Muss ja nicht immer Link für Link aktuellisiert werden.

Na mal sehen obs ne Resonanz erzeugt.


----------



## Braveheart (12. August 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

*CryptLoad:*_
CryptLoad ist ein kostenloser Download-Manager, der auch den Direkt-Download von verschlüsselten Links ermöglicht._*
CryptLoad - Download - CHIP Online


**-entfernt- wegen Urheberrechtsproblematik

**http://www.chip.de/downloads/Daemon-Tools-Pro-Advanced_13002730.html *


----------



## drachenorden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Meine Empfehlung zur Aufnahme in die Rubrik *Image-Tools*: 
*
LC ISO Creator* von Lucersoft

Kompaktes Tool zum Erzeugen von ISO-Dateien aus CDs/DVDs (keine Installation notwendig); Windows NT-7 (x86/x64).

Genial


----------



## Anton113 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Tuneup ist immer gut


----------



## AchtBit (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

The Cleaner. Anti Malware SW + inkl. Update Service. kostenlos

Giveaway of the Day in German. Today: The Cleaner - MooSoft's The Cleaner ist eine Hochleistungsanwendung zum Schützen eures PCs vor Malware-Angriffen (Trojane, Spyware, Adware usw.) sowie - falls ...


----------



## Bu11et (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Hi Leute!

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen unterforum bin aber ich wollt mal fragen, ob einer von euch ein Programm kennt, dass die IP-adresse (evtl. automatisch) wechselt. Bin zwar bei Googlen fündig gewordena ber die Auswahl is so groß, dass ich da nicht mehr durchblicke, weil viele auf englisch sind. 
Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit irgendeinem Programm? Sind die zuverlässig oder gibs da einen Hacken?


----------



## AchtBit (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Musst nach Spoofing Tools ausschau halten. Wenn du deine IP selbst bestimmen kannst,. dann braucht einen IP Spoofer. Falls dein ISP dir eine feste IP zuweist.(Kabel z.B.) brauchst einen MAC Soofer.


@Topic,

MKN Task Explorer 5. MKN Software

Freeware Taskmanager der Spitzenklasse. Benötigt kaum Ressourcen und bietet gute Funktionalität.

Für einen ausführlicheren System Check kann ich noch das neue Free Tool,

System Explorer 2.1.2 System Explorer Homepage

empfehlen. Allerdings ist das File Monitor Plug-in mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Der Filterdienst dafür, verursacht bei mir einen BSOD. Plug-ins können aber alle seperat abgeschaltet werden. Ich probier jetzt mal die neue Version aus. Vielleicht ist der Fehler da schon behoben.


----------



## moe (16. März 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

ich vermisse noch den "kgb archiver" bei De-/Kompressionsprogrammen. gerade für leute mit vielen physischen kernen interessant.


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Uharc32 mit Fairlight optimiertem Algorythmus.

Keiner presst dichter aber auch keiner braucht so lange zum packen. Sogar das Entpacken dauert noch deutlich länger als ne normale RAR Archiv Packung


----------



## PAN1X (5. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Hey ho. Sind ja schöne Programme, allerdings sagen mir die Namen und die Unterkategorie alleine nicht, was ich damit alles anfangen kann. Ich suche z.B. ein Programm, mit dem ich ein quasi ein Image von einer frischen WinXP-Installation anfertigen und beliebig aufsetzen kann, falls ich mal eine frische WinXP-Installation brauche. Bei meinem kleinen Bruder, der ziemlich häufig jeden erdenklichen Müll runterlädt, ist das ziemlich nützlich. Kennt jemand so ein Tool? Sollte Freeware sein 

Gruß


----------



## jetztaber (5. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Klar was Du meinst. Trotzdem braucht die Wiederherstellung eines Backups einer kompletten Neuinstallation weniger Zeit, als die (Neu-)Installation mit Treiberaktualisierung von einem entsprechenden Image.

Beispiel: Bei mir sind ca. 30 GB auf C: installiert (Betriebssystem, Programme etc., Daten liegen auf einer anderen Partition). Wenn es knallt sind die 30 GB in ca. 6 Minuten zurückgeschrieben, das Backup-Programm wird vorher entweder von CD/DVD gebootet bzw. durch Drücken der Taste F11 beim Booten aufgerufen (Acronis Startup Recovery Manager).

Logischerweise gibt es neben einem stets aktuellen Backup auch eines der Erstinstallation, welches ich von Zeit zu Zeit aktualisiere.


----------



## PAN1X (5. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Klar was Du meinst. Trotzdem braucht die Wiederherstellung eines Backups einer kompletten Neuinstallation weniger Zeit, als die (Neu-)Installation mit Treiberaktualisierung von einem entsprechenden Image.
> 
> Beispiel: Bei mir sind ca. 30 GB auf C: installiert (Betriebssystem, Programme etc., Daten liegen auf einer anderen Partition). Wenn es knallt sind die 30 GB in ca. 6 Minuten zurückgeschrieben, das Backup-Programm wird vorher entweder von CD/DVD gebootet bzw. durch Drücken der Taste F11 beim Booten aufgerufen (Acronis Startup Recovery Manager).
> 
> Logischerweise gibt es neben einem stets aktuellen Backup auch eines der Erstinstallation, welches ich von Zeit zu Zeit aktualisiere.


Also ist Acronis Startup Recovery Manager das Tool, welches ich brauche? Ich möchte wirklich nur ein Backup der Erstinstallation machen, mehr brauche ich gar nicht. Und die Möglichkeit eben, dieses Backup jederzeit aufzuspielen.

Bitte um Antwort 

Achja: Ist das Tool Freeware?


----------



## sanmonku (23. April 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

kein openvpn in der liste? gibts n besseres gratis vpn?


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Also ist Acronis Startup Recovery Manager das Tool, welches ich brauche? Ich möchte wirklich nur ein Backup der Erstinstallation machen, mehr brauche ich gar nicht. Und die Möglichkeit eben, dieses Backup jederzeit aufzuspielen.
> 
> Bitte um Antwort
> 
> Achja: Ist das Tool Freeware?



Naja, wenn du wirklich ein smartes und handliches Backup Tool brauchst, dann wirst du keins für lau finden.

Die Investition in eine Lizenz ist hier goldwert. Ich hab r-drive(30Euro). Das Ding hat zusammen nicht mal 5 MB, die Optionen kannst an 2 Händen abzählen, aber es ist äusserst flexibel im Umgang mit Images und es ist extrem schnell. Bei mir, mit 2 Platten(image der systempartition von HDD 2 HDD erstellen/lesen) dauert ein Systemwechsel 3-5 min. Völlig dynamische Partitionsanpassung. Inkrementelles Backup Updating(quasi 1 Image kann mehrere Wiederherstellungs Zeitpunkte aufnehmen). Die Startsoftware kannst wahlweise, auf minimal Diskette oder jeden anderen beliebigen Datenträger installieren(inkl. virtuelle) Images können für direkten Zugriff als virtuelles LW gemounted werden. 

Die Investition lohnt sich, installieren tu ich seid dem nur noch 1mal.

Kannst ja mal testen.Hier dl die 15 Tage Testversion.

Datenwiederherstellungssoftware

Ich wusst schon nach einem Tag, das ist nach allen bisherigen Lösungen die Endlösung:


----------



## TheArival (15. August 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Eine Frage:

Um die E-Mail Googlemail.com zu erhalten muss man sich doch bei Google registrieren. 



 Kann mir da jemand sagen ob der E-Mail Dienst Googlemail auch gut ist, und ob man sich da überhaupt anmelden sollte ?


 Hat da schon jemand was anderes in Erfahrung gebracht ?


 Und wie ist es mit der Sicherheit etc..... ?.


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Alternative Explorer Ersatz
Directory Opus (GP Soft)
Directory Opus (Haage und Partner - Deutsche Version)

Alternative Windows 7 + Vista Notpad Replacement
Aero N.Ext Edit


----------



## AchtBit (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Das Opus Teil ist Schrott. Resourcen Fresser, ausserdem ist Navigieren innerhalb des server/client Prinzips von Windows, für Software von 3tt Anbietern nicht vollständig Transparent u desshalb problematisch. Ersetzt mal den Explorer durch Opus und navigier via Context durch das Dateisystem. Ab dem 2 Sprung zu einem Datenziel, bleibt der Quell Context hängen. Kannst 100 mal versuchen zu schliessen, dauert einige Sekunden bevor der Context(Dateieigenschaften z.B.) auf schliessen o. abbruch reagiert.


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (1. November 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Das Opus Teil ist Schrott. Resourcen Fresser, ausserdem ist Navigieren innerhalb des server/client Prinzips von Windows, für Software von 3tt Anbietern nicht vollständig Transparent u desshalb problematisch. Ersetzt mal den Explorer durch Opus und navigier via Context durch das Dateisystem. Ab dem 2 Sprung zu einem Datenziel, bleibt der Quell Context hängen. Kannst 100 mal versuchen zu schliessen, dauert einige Sekunden bevor der Context(Dateieigenschaften z.B.) auf schliessen o. abbruch reagiert.



Arbeite mit Directory Opus schon seit der Version 4 (Amiga 1200), dann über zu Opus 5 Magellan (Amiga 4000) und ab der 6er - 9er auf Windows Xp/Seven und der Explorer ist seit eh und jeh durch Opus ersetzt. Du Sprichst von der aktuellen version oder? 9.5.6.0.


----------



## AchtBit (3. November 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



Traxx Amiga Ep schrieb:


> Arbeite mit Directory Opus schon seit der Version 4 (Amiga 1200), dann über zu Opus 5 Magellan (Amiga 4000) und ab der 6er - 9er auf Windows Xp/Seven und der Explorer ist seit eh und jeh durch Opus ersetzt. Du Sprichst von der aktuellen version oder? 9.5.6.0.




die Version 9.1.1.5 hab ich ca. 3 Monate am testen gehabt. Letztendlich haben sich die Inkompatiblitäten so gehäuft, dass ich es wieder rausgeschmissen hab. Finde jetzt noch verweiste Hooks, leere Objekt Klassen und Bootstart Befehle auf nicht mehr vorhandene Dienste(Error State einfach auf 'ignore' gesetzt), von Opus in der Registry obwohl es schon, seit bald nem Jahr, entsorgt ist. Schlimmer wie Norten Software.  Ich finde, wenn man schon angebliche Profi Software fabriziert, dann sollte man sich bei der Deinstallation gefälligst auch darum Kümmern, dass alle Server Objekt IDs, Handles und Hooks und Startparameter, welche exklusiv für das Programm angelegt wurden, auch wieder verschwinden.

Kein Clean Programm ist in der Lage solche Objekte als obsulete zu erkennen.

Ich dachte am Anfang auch, ohh...das kann doch nicht tatsächlich System integriert werden. Nach und nach hat sichs dann rausgestellt, mehr als portieren ist nicht.

Jetzt gibts ein neues Tool von Opus der Micropus, das ist ne coole Sache. Winzig klein, frei konfigurierbar, portabel ohne Handler Hooks. Ist nur ein ganz einfacher Dateimanager aber mit 50 frei konfigurierbaren Klick - Buttons. Da kann man durchaus ein User spezifisches Verwaltungs Front End draus machen. Habs aber erst kurz angetestet. Mal sehn


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*



TheArival schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Um die E-Mail Googlemail.com zu erhalten muss man sich doch bei Google registrieren.
> 
> ...



Da bereits 3 Email Adressen und 2 nicks von mir auf der Blacklist meines Lieblings(gangster)forums stehen, hab ich mir da mal einem Account eingerichtet, und bin jetzt zum 4. mal, als 'toonibble' = 'achtbit' mit der Email 'doublenibbletrouble@googlemail.com', dort angemeldet.  

Ist nichts anderes als bei den anderen Free Mail Anbieter auch, ausser, dass man für die Anmeldung bereits mindestens einen Email Ac. braucht.


Ich wollt hier noch die FreeWare 'System Explorer' empfehlen. Ein hilfreiches Analyse Tool und gleichzeitig ergeiziges Projekt mit wöchendlichem Version Update. Natürlich portierbar. Aktuell liegt der Fokus auf einer Benutzerdatenbank mit Sicherheits Infos von laufenden Prozessen. Jeder kann, auch ohne Anmeldung, ein Review(englisch) über einen laufenden Prozess bzw. dessen Image File, posten. Dieses Review wird nach einer Prüfung der Admins in die User DB eingetragen. Die DB befindet sich noch im Beta Status aber beijnhaltet bereits jetzt die Sicherheitsinfos von über eine halbe millionen Files.

Die Software gibts übrigens in 21 Sprachen


----------



## ForenTroll (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Alter Verwalter 
Nette Sammlung, cool gemacht


----------



## Invidia (9. September 2011)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Antivirensoftwaresuite - Comodo Antivirus Firewall Software and SSL Certificate - Internet Security Software from Comodo

Gibts natürlich kostenlos. Benutze es selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bringt eine eigene Firewall mit die sich sehr gut einstellen lässt. Freunde von mir benutzen es auch.


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Ich nutze seit Jahren den CCleaner aber habe erst jetzt bemerkt das Cookies von Google automatisch behalten werden - muß man extra anklicken um zu löschen. Frechheit


----------



## cyco99 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

Zur Videokonvertierung von HD TV-Aufnahmen empfehle ich das kostenlose Tool Handbrake ( HandBrake ). Die TV-Aufnahmen in HD einfach am Receiver schneiden, auf den PC übertragen (z. B. mit Mediaport) und dann mit Handbrake kostenlos in ein synchrones MKV umwandeln.
Selbst kostenpflichtige Tools wie der Xilisoft Ultimate Video Converter erledigen diese Aufgabe nicht so zuverlässig (lediglich schneller durch GPU Beschleunigung).


----------



## altazoggy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista*

f.lux und q.dir, beides  


f.lux - Download - CHIP Online

Q-Dir - Download - CHIP Online

auch schön, mounten per rechts-klick:

WinCDEmu - Download - CHIP Online

 xp-internet icon:
http://www.itsamples.com/network-activity-indicator.html

stikies:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Stickies_12994244.html

network acitivity indicator

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-Information/Network-Activity-Indicator.shtml

stream transport

http://www.chip.de/downloads/StreamTransport_42979152.html


----------



## ForenTroll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

*Alternative Office Suites*

LibreOffice (kostenlos)


----------



## AchtBit (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

KMPlayer. Multimedia Player der alles abspult und keinen Filter vom System benötigt. Wie VCL und K-Lite in einem Tool. Kost auch nix


----------



## cap82 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

Frage auch hier, da passt es wohl am besten: 

Kennt jemand dieses Tool/Widget?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Gefunden

Fan Xpert 2 + Aida64


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

MailStore Home - Download - CHIP Online

Zum sichern und archiviren von E-mails. Funktioniert hervorragend mit vielen Clients. Auch als portable Version.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

Und warum muß hier auf PCGH ständig auf Chip verlinkt werden?

Geht doch auch direkt, z.Bsp.: MailStore Home - Kostenlose E-Mail-Archivierung und E-Mail-Backup-Software für private Anwender


----------



## AchtBit (29. März 2020)

*AW: Nützliche Programme/Tools für Windows XP/Vista/7*

Hi

Der beste Taskmanager ist seit Version 9 auch als Pro Version,  zur privaten Nutzung,  komplett kostenlos.

https://www.anvir.com/downloads/taskpro.exe

Gruss Acht


----------



## cyberghost74 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich finde in der Liste kein Katalogisierprogramm wie Drivescan Plus !?


----------



## MG42 (11. Mai 2022)

Was unbedingt mit rein muss, weil wer im Besitz eines mp3-players oder Smartphones ist, lieber manche podcast in der Natur anhört als zu oft vor dem Schirm in der stickigen Bude ... wer viel mit der Kommandozeile arbeitet und oft zwischen Ubuntu und Windows wechselt, vermisst irgendwann bei Windows etwas...
git for windows
Dazu ein gescheiter (queke-Style) Emulator, wie
cmder
absolut geil, dass man nicht in jedem Ordner eine ausführbare Datei liegen haben muss... einfach im Ordner X:\~\cmder\bin\ die *.exe hinterlegen
wie z.B.
lame  Rip-Programme wie Audiograbber nutzen diesen Codec; Einfacher bzw. schneller zu managen über die Befehlszeite
ffmpeg ziemlich mächtiges Audio-Video konvertierung mux demux tool nutze es meist um die Audiostreams aus den Videos zu ziehen für unterwegs
[url=https://xiph.org/flac/]flac[/url] "verlustfreies Audioformat" wenn mir bei manchen gerippten CDs das extra Speicherplatz egal ist, ggü einer mp3 aber ein wav zu groß ist.
Ebenfalls weitere interessante Tools von xiph.org:
opus weiterer weit gebräuchlicher Audiocodec,
cdparanoia potenter Komandozeilengrabber, der liest und im Extremfall stark zerkratze CD das beste aus dem vorhandenen physischem Material noch rausholt.
usw usf... wer sucht der findet.
All das ist nötig um einigermaßen mit dem "Rohmaterial" das selbst schon einige verlustbehaftete Konvertierungen etc hinter sich hat, das man sich mit youtube-dl bzw yt-dlp beschaffen kann, inkl. description und Thumbnails (meist wird webp verwendet vorher umwandeln bspweise mit paint.net).


----------

